# Baz's 600w HPS Suparoom - AK47 Grow Journal



## Baz (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok this is my 3rd grow, i did well with the cfl rig and now its time to move on to HPS.​ 
The room
I have constructed a 8.5 x 8.5 attic room, fully heat & light sealed made from 50 mil silver foam insulation boards.​ 
The contents
2 x Intake fans
1 x Extractor fan
1 x 600w HPS 
2 x Oscillating fans
1 x Delonghi oil Heater
4 x Timers
1 x Digital thermometer and humidity gauge
2 x CCTV cameras​ 
The ventilation system
The room has a 600 watt HPS cooled via 2 intake fans blowing cold air down each side of the bulb and on the other side it has ducting to the exaust fan pulling the heat away from the bulb, plus 2 oscillating fans. The exaust fan is fitted directly into the house chimney so heat signatures should not be a problem.​ 
The ventilation system is keeping the room at about 70 at the moment and i also have a delonghi oil heater on a timer to heat up the room when the lights are out​ 
Im contemplating buying a portable air con unit to keep the temps down if needed​ 
There is also 2 cctv cameras fitted in the room, one on the plants and the other on the digital thermometer all conected to my TV ​ 
The plants
I successfully germintaed 10 AK47, 9 will grow in this new room and the other im going to grow in my old cfl room for comparison, at some point my cfl rig and room will become my veg chamber. Anyway they are planted in Biobiz soil and 5 broke through today!​ 
I would say i have spent about £600 in total from the silver boards to the seeds, all i have left to buy is the nutes.​ 
I think i have covered everything..​ 
-------PICTURES TO COME-------​


----------



## dazz (Jan 13, 2009)

subscribed,ive been growing ak47 for twelve months with 400w hps looking to upgrade to a 600w soon .by the way i love the camera set up


----------



## Baz (Jan 13, 2009)

dazz said:


> subscribed,ive been growing ak47 for twelve months with 400w hps looking to upgrade to a 600w soon .by the way i love the camera set up


 Thanks, yea gives me piece of mind whilst im downstairs and good to keep check on the temps without uping and downing the ladder, im also planning on fitting a cctv on the front of my house and putting a portable tv in the room, so i can see whos at the door whilst im up there ha ha


----------



## grow space (Jan 13, 2009)

looking just fine man


----------



## Boneman (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW!! WOW!! Your set up sounds incredible +rep for ya big time! I just got done with an AK grow and it was freaking amazing....ooooh you're gonna have fun 

I would DEFINATELY add a carbon scrubber or three! They are going to stink up for a couple hundred meters. I'm talking big time!

I would also look into getting the a/c unit and try to keep it at 70 degrees. The only prob I had with my a/c is it makes the room very dry....sometimes my meter wouldnt even register humidity. 

You are going to have some fun with this one! I'm pulling up a chair if you dont mind


----------



## Kratose (Jan 13, 2009)

Moving up to the big leagues. Dude, I am so excited to see what you can do with this grow. Your going to notice big difference and bigger yields. Faster growth ect. The only other thing I would suggest, is to get a MH. Maybe a 400W 

Use it with the HPS. I would use both during the whole grow. I need to get myself a MH too. But I am good with what I got for now.

And yeah, a scrubber would be a good idea. I am thinking of getting one. My plants are starting to stink now that 2 are flowering. 

Can't wait to see your results


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 13, 2009)

cant wait to see the new setup man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2009)

looks like a killer setup baz man, ill hang about n see how it rocks out! cctv is a wicked touch, as for the portable with a switch its a good idea i just go with a hidden doorbell inside the letterbox but a camera is the next step! + rep

all the best man!


----------



## murtymaker (Jan 14, 2009)

Subscribed sounds great!


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the encouraging comments 

I Have had to mount one of the cctv cameras outside the room pointing on to another digi thermometer with a probe going into the room, this way i can get a temp reading when the hps is on or off 

Ok here are the pics..

Pics 2 to 7 are the ventilation system from the two intake points to the chimney extraction, and the last 3 are the cctv set up the last 2 are of the external cctv mount and thermometer.

Oh and all 9 have broke through the soil now, so this is where the fun beggins


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 14, 2009)

holy shit nice set up and yeah we will keep in update on this we shall see who can out grow who but considering your setup compared to mine shit im going to get raped


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

i knew you had it in you looks great!! i just made a thread about my homemade vaporizer check it out!! plus reps for the great build!





Baz said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouraging comments
> 
> I Have had to mount one of the cctv cameras outside the room pointing on to another digi thermometer with a probe going into the room, this way i can get a temp reading when the hps is on or off
> 
> ...


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

noltnercr03 said:


> holy shit nice set up and yeah we will keep in update on this we shall see who can out grow who but considering your setup compared to mine shit im going to get raped


 Hey you can get surprising results if you use the cfl's to there full potential, have a look at my first grow journal, ive just come from cfl's and did well


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i knew you had it in you looks great!! i just made a thread about my homemade vaporizer check it out!! plus reps for the great build!


 Cheers man, ima go look now


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

hey baz is that chimney in use?? i would hate to see all the bad stuff from a fireeplace or your appliances venting into your room?? im sure you though this out very well i was just wondering about the chimney?? i know in the states even if you dont use the fire place any more the chimney is often used to vent the heater/dryer/hotwater heater...

looks "bloody" billiant !!!! borrowing your vernacular! 





Baz said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouraging comments
> 
> I Have had to mount one of the cctv cameras outside the room pointing on to another digi thermometer with a probe going into the room, this way i can get a temp reading when the hps is on or off
> 
> ...


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> hey baz is that chimney in use?? i would hate to see all the bad stuff from a fireeplace or your appliances venting into your room?? im sure you though this out very well i was just wondering about the chimney?? i know in the states even if you dont use the fire place any more the chimney is often used to vent the heater/dryer/hotwater heater...
> 
> looks "bloody" billiant !!!! borrowing your vernacular!


 there is 2 flu's in most chimneys in the uk, one used for the living room fire, and one for the main bedroom fire, and seeing as we don't have bedroom fire places anymore, theres a flu spare thats usualy cannected to an air vent in the bedroom. 

I used this one and tested them both with smoke bombs to find out which was wich, thanks for the concern tho i know what your saying last thing you want is a carbon monoxide gas chamber in your attic lol


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Boneman said:


> WOW!! WOW!! Your set up sounds incredible +rep for ya big time! I just got done with an AK grow and it was freaking amazing....ooooh you're gonna have fun
> 
> I would DEFINATELY add a carbon scrubber or three! They are going to stink up for a couple hundred meters. I'm talking big time!
> 
> ...


 Thanks alot bud, i was hoping the smell would go up and out of the chimney since the room is practicaly air tight, but i suppose if i have 9 of the same strain, its gonna get outta control when the door hatch is opened and stuff

How much is a decent carbon filter to buy & how long does the active carbon last before refill?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

good idea on the smoke bombs i havent seen those in years!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

where are the exhaust fans mounted in the chimney?? i didnt see them in the lines?


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks its the best way to check a chimney, ive seen gas plumbers checking it like that

Saftey first lol, i get pronoid with new stuff man i used to get paronoid thinking my makeshift cfl rig would mess up and burn my house down, so i double check everthing hance the cctv kit ha ha


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

my grow room is right below my desk in the basement . i might run my webcam through the floor if i can get the plug through without killing my hardwood floors! i will put up a link to the "live all girl show" if i get it hooked up!




Baz said:


> Thanks its the best way to check a chimney, ive seen gas plumbers checking it like that
> 
> Saftey first lol, i get pronoid with new stuff man i used to get paronoid thinking my makeshift cfl rig would mess up and burn my house down, so i double check everthing hance the cctv kit ha ha


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

There is a powerfull extractor fan fitted directly into the chimney via some ducting and the foam box pictured was built arround it so i can cut holes anywere in that foam box to add extra ducting if needed, its like my master extraction box, even with the fans all switched off the box still draws air out of the room with the chimney effect

The chimney is directly behind the wall that box is fitted to if ya get me


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

everything looks great baz ! .


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

420weedman said:


> everything looks great baz ! .


Ok the chimney has 2 chambers one with ducting going straight to the house fire down stairs, the second chamber is not in use, it used to go to the master bedroom which about 20 years ago would of been used by a bedroom fire (pre central heating) 

So basicaly its just a useless piece of ducting which i cut through and pulled through the hole in the wall and conected it directly to the exaust fan, and the fan is within that foam box


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

yea i saw that and edited my post lol ... i guess you saw it b4 i did ?
you seriously made me want to completly re-do my room.
i maybe in a few months .. a little bigger and with drywall .. all framed out and everything. .. alot of work .. !
anyway +rep for getn me thinkin ! 
-rep for the pain in the ass its gonna be !! .......jk


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

lmao hey u seen my first cfl grow room, ive been thinking of doing this for a while, man id built it 10 times in my head already before i even opened the loft hatch to look arround

Its all about progress lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

i need moe loot i have a fourth floor on my house that has been closed off for years i is approx. 35x25 feet with 7 foot ceilings and the outside walls are about 5 foot like the A frame. i could get a couple hundred plants in there if i could afford the 20kwatts needed to light it! i might be able to use 10kwatts but it would be great . 5000$usd electric bill might be a prob!


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Ohhh ya thats what worried me the spike in the electric lol

Thats why i didn't use all the loft space the extra electric use and the heat issues

Best thing to do is use some of the space like me, so you can work out how to create the perfect growing inviroment then move on when you have mastered that space, thats my plan anyway 

Thats why i made it all out of 50 mil insulation foam boards, its like using leggo lol

Any cuts or holes you can cut with a kitchen knife & easily rejig things or take it all down when ever ya want


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

we have that stuff in the states too i think in 1/2-3/4-1-1.5-2.0 inches i guess i could use the different thicknesses for diff things plus its fire rated! great stuff baz im thinking!!!



Baz said:


> Ohhh ya thats what worrid me the spike in the electric lol
> 
> Thats why i didn't use all the loft space the extra electric use and the heat issues
> 
> ...


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

yea thats why i sused it and the silver finish can only be good, alot of people will tell you it will act like tinfoil and create hotspots, but many say if your gonna use tinfoil, use the dull side, and thats what this acts like

Go for it bro, ive just completed this, so if ya need any help, just pm me bud


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

cool thanks! im not afraid of hotspots i have never seen them to be honest my boy has 1000watt mh in a closet lined with foil and its hot in there but never hotspotting i think this might be one of thosethings you ONLY HEAR ABOUT. have you ever seen hotspots? its not like the foil can magnify so how could it get any hotter than the actual light?? example a flashlight into a mirror gets weaker after it hits the mirror ,know what i mean how could foil make the light hotter? an old wives tail if you ask me!
but im no scientist.hahahhahaha

just vaped again i really like it kinda wierd taste my nugs ar only midgrade right now i bet with killer herbs the taste wold be amazing! i also made a lightbulb vaporizer before just to try it.vids on youtube here is a pic of both the light bulb you just burn the herb with a lighter kinda cool to get the effect before you build a electric one. they charge like 500usd for these vaporizers and all they are is a soldiering iron a dimmer and a therm-readout.. 






Baz said:


> yea thats why i sused it and the silver finish can only be good, alot of people will tell you it will act like tinfoil and create hotspots, but many say if your gonna use tinfoil, use the dull side, and thats what this acts like
> 
> Go for it bro, ive just completed this, so if ya need any help, just pm me bud


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn dude, you have really thought this one out. Very nice work! This one will be fun. I hope you go through with the comparison to cfl's it will be good for people to see the hid-ifference.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 14, 2009)

Baz said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouraging comments
> 
> I Have had to mount one of the cctv cameras outside the room pointing on to another digi thermometer with a probe going into the room, this way i can get a temp reading when the hps is on or off
> 
> ...


Dude, that grow room is looking sick. You have so much potential now. You really are growing with the big boys. Thats some nice shit! I wish I had that much space. Can't wait til I get me house!

You should be able to produce some big ol girls. Bigger than what mine will be! I dont have nearly the space as you. This is going to be great.

And do I smell a marijuana grow timelapse?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 14, 2009)

nice buddy looks great
these are going to go great for u now
i need a room like that :0)
cant wait to see them grow good luck


----------



## chazel (Jan 14, 2009)

go on bazza! !
fuckin frightingly good lookin and plannin on your part! . . 
good thing you didnt go for kingspan coz they charge twice as much for the exact same thing( maybe shitter )
You've given me a boot up the arse fir sure mate , sadly the motivation will need to wait till iv some fookin funds again . . 
just need to sit and watch the young pups untill then . . . bberry , Nsoul and cheese along with a few random bag beans all gettin on well and the injured durban P seems to have started recovery ( or so im hoping my helmet off )

can expect some serious traffic in here

once again mate 

GO AAANNN!


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 14, 2009)

Giggity, Giggity, Giggity all riiiight
thats some crazy shit, fuckin eh baz ima definate scriber


----------



## chazel (Jan 14, 2009)

and i know . . . youve done helfy work, and spent enough blabs but soemthing for the future . . . 
being the attic n all slam some solar panels up, get a couple car batts - invertor ti 240 ( seen some deals in maplins bla bla for cheap as) or at that some 12v fans etc possibly . . 
its been an idea of mine to help nature contribute as much as possible for the fact my surroundings are baron- 1day the wind farm and waterwheel aswell haha


----------



## clowdy (Jan 14, 2009)

hey chaz how do u get that elite there?


----------



## chazel (Jan 14, 2009)

i paid man . . its actually pretty cheapness but gives u better space for albums and whatnot aswell as a few other funky things like the classified section ( as in the wanted/for sale not restricted access- though it is that too)
to be honest i was just bored of being a stranger , though i was only a couple posts away and it still left me a stranger . .i dont regret gettin it


----------



## clowdy (Jan 14, 2009)

what do u mean classified section? what where u can find people with clones nd shit like that around u. like a craigs list or ebay?
and how much it cost?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 14, 2009)

damn baz! nice upgrade!


----------



## Baz (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks to everyone 

Hayduke, the single cfl grow is now under way 

Kratose, whats a marijuana grow timelapse? 

Chazel, sounds like you got some good shit on the go too, also thats my next move alternate power sources

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Baz (Jan 15, 2009)

My 1 ak47 seedling (the one im doing under cfl only) has had to be put outside in my big shed on 18/6, as i can't use my cfl room as its currently on 12/12 finishing off my second grow, What i want to know is will it be effected by the cold 6 hours when the lights are out, will prob be about 55 at night, will this mess it up?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

Baz said:


> My 1 ak47 seedling (the one im doing under cfl only) has had to be put outside in my big shed on 18/6, as i can't use my cfl room as its currently on 12/12 finishing off my second grow, What i want to know is will it be effected by the cold 6 hours when the lights are out, will prob be about 55 at night, will this mess it up?


those are my temps in veg room now ... it only seems to be effecting my clones in the tub to root slower


----------



## Baz (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok well its only going to be in the shed about 4 days tops, as im chopping my second grow down, and cleaning the room out as theres small fly prob in there.

Then i can grow this solo ak47 on its own and hope its a girl, so i can compare between hps and cfl's used to there full potential


----------



## Baz (Jan 16, 2009)

Heres a pic i took of 1 of my seedlings and zoomed in on paint, think it looks pretty cool


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

noooicce, its furry


----------



## Baz (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok i have repainted and rejigged my old cfl room to accommodate my solo AK47 seedling, i have also germinated the last seed and will be potting that tomorrow so there will be two growing in there.

So far my solo seedling looks to be doing just as good as my suparoom HPS seedlings, infact it looks better, as the other 9 have stretched a bit 

Im quite happy with my new room, looks alot more compact and tidier


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 17, 2009)

nice fucking room!damn, that beats the shit out of that cfl christmas tree thingy you had.looks nice and neat, just the way it should. reps comin to you guv


----------



## Baz (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, i filled all the nail holes & repainted it before rejigging it, but im real happy how it is, lets hope 1 of them will be a girl, i had 8 girls out of 8 bagseeds so far, so lets hope none of these are my first male


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 17, 2009)

i cant wait to see all this room filled with sweet deleicious ganga!~






Baz said:


> Ok i have repainted and rejigged my old cfl room to accommodate my solo AK47 seedling, i have also germinated the last seed and will be potting that tomorrow so there will be two growing in there.
> 
> So far my solo seedling looks to be doing just as good as my suparoom HPS seedlings, infact it looks better, as the other 9 have stretched a bit
> 
> Im quite happy with my new room, looks alot more compact and tidier


----------



## clowdy (Jan 17, 2009)

i hear that


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 18, 2009)

Baz said:


> Ok i have repainted and rejigged my old cfl room to accommodate my solo AK47 seedling, i have also germinated the last seed and will be potting that tomorrow so there will be two growing in there.
> 
> So far my solo seedling looks to be doing just as good as my suparoom HPS seedlings, infact it looks better, as the other 9 have stretched a bit
> 
> Im quite happy with my new room, looks alot more compact and tidier


 
your adding some more plants to that room rite ?


----------



## Baz (Jan 18, 2009)

Well i bought 11 ak47 seeds and wanted only 9 under the hps, and i was gonna use the cfl room as a mother room, so there will be only these remaining 2 ak47 in there, my main crop is in the other room


----------



## smithb63 (Jan 18, 2009)

damn man..... lookin sweet!!


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 19, 2009)

one quick question doesnt the intake air get hot when it hits the light? i mean in this way u dont have cool air aerating your babies just a question/suggestion why dont u use one intake to cool the lamp and move the other at plant level to aerate your plants?? from what i get all air going in is heated by your lamp!! maybe no concern now but as summer gets there u will surely have temp probs!! i read u had stretching issues this maybe because u have ur light to high. just a suggestion why dont you buy a cool tube its only 40 quid?? in this way you could suck air through the room through the bulb and out and u will have all intaked air to cool your room and provide good airflow for your babies to be healthy!! hope this helps!! also out of curiosity were your seeds feminized?? rep for the good work your set up seems slick at leats!!!


----------



## Baz (Jan 19, 2009)

Heres my second harvest from my previous CFL grow, been hanging 2 days, smells amazing


----------



## chazel (Jan 19, 2009)

colour coded pegs to show which you've claimed eh - ill take the green 1s!


----------



## Baz (Jan 19, 2009)

chazel said:


> colour coded pegs to show which you've claimed eh - ill take the green 1s!


 Ha Ha Ha sorry the green ones are taken


----------



## Baz (Jan 19, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> one quick question doesnt the intake air get hot when it hits the light? i mean in this way u dont have cool air aerating your babies just a question/suggestion why dont u use one intake to cool the lamp and move the other at plant level to aerate your plants?? from what i get all air going in is heated by your lamp!! maybe no concern now but as summer gets there u will surely have temp probs!! i read u had stretching issues this maybe because u have ur light to high. just a suggestion why dont you buy a cool tube its only 40 quid?? in this way you could suck air through the room through the bulb and out and u will have all intaked air to cool your room and provide good airflow for your babies to be healthy!! hope this helps!! also out of curiosity were your seeds feminized?? rep for the good work your set up seems slick at leats!!!


 No cos the air comes in from the cold outside cools the bulb and any heat is sucked away into my chimney, and yep in the summer i know things will need tweeking, i dont want to mess with the hood setup as it works well, so i can add another intake fan blowing on them, and im prob gonna get a portable air con unit if things get out of hand. im not sure if the seeds were feminised i got 11 for 60 quid & thanks for the help bro


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

nice buds man !, lol quid is such a funny name for currency


----------



## Baz (Jan 19, 2009)

Just smoked my last J from the 2oz i got from my first grow 

Kind of a sad moment, but i got pics to remember her by ha ha & the next lot drying, looks like i'll be buying off of dealers for a couple of weeks


----------



## Baz (Jan 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> nice buds man !, lol quid is such a funny name for currency


 Thanks man, i think quid is equivelent to your buck ha ha


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

Baz said:


> Thanks man, i think quid is equivelent to your buck ha ha


well is "quid" the offical word there?
buck is not ... its a dollar


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah baz what is your money called we have
<CHANGE>
1-cent=1penny
5-cents=1nickle
10-cents=dime
25-cents=quater
100-cents=1 paper dollar or a 1$ Sakajawea coin


<BILLS>
1
5
10
20
50
100 DOLLAR BILLS 

ALSO HOW MUCH ARE YOU SCRATCH OFF LOTTERY TICKETS?? ARES START AT $1DOLLAR!

ALSO WE CALL THIS THING ($$$$$$) A DOLLAR SIGN , WHAT DO YOU CALL IT??


SORRY FOR ALL THE ?S JUST TRYING TO SEE HOW YOU GUYS LIVE !!


----------



## Baz (Jan 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> well is "quid" the offical word there?
> buck is not ... its a dollar


 its a pound


----------



## Baz (Jan 19, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> yeah baz what is your money called we have
> <CHANGE>
> 1-cent=1penny
> 5-cents=1nickle
> ...


 lol we have pounds ££££

1 penny = 1 pence and so on 

Change
1 pence = 1p
2 pence = 2p
5 pence = 5p
10 pence = 10p
20 pence = 20p
50 pence = 50p
1 pound = £1

Notes
£5
£10
£20
£50
£100


Lol our scratch cards are £1 each & you rarely win on them, unless you win your pound back, but you never walk out of the shop with the £ lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

man we need to web chat on riu.com i like smoking on cam with people from all around the worls . i used to go on camfrog and smoke with dudes from amsterdam!


----------



## Baz (Jan 19, 2009)

Ha Ha lol good idea, but i don't think too many would go on web cam due to fact we are all growing weed lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

how do you type that symbol for pond L..??


----------



## Baz (Jan 19, 2009)

POUND £.. is it not on your 3 key?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

Baz said:


> POUND £.. is it not on your 3 key?


 
lol whats on a 3 key now ? #


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

nope our 3 key has the pound # symbol??? we call this the pound symbol##### or a number sign...wierd


Baz said:


> POUND £.. is it not on your 3 key?


----------



## Baz (Jan 19, 2009)

are you too shitting me or what?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

i shit you not


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

there are aparently us keyboards and euro k-boards little different.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 20, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i need moe loot i have a fourth floor on my house that has been closed off for years i is approx. 35x25 feet with 7 foot ceilings and the outside walls are about 5 foot like the A frame. i could get a couple hundred plants in there if i could afford the 20kwatts needed to light it! i might be able to use 10kwatts but it would be great . 5000$usd electric bill might be a prob!


DUDE...Use that shit up! I know you probably could not afford to fill it all in with plants, but use some of that space. Invest in some T5 lights. Will help save you some cash.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 20, 2009)

Baz said:


> POUND £.. is it not on your 3 key?


Ya man, we have # for 3. No Euro or pounds sign with american keyboards. haha.

Sorry I havent been able to pop bye. I fucked myself up good yesterday. How is the grow going.

Take it easy baz


----------



## Baz (Jan 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i shit you not


Lol ok then



winkdogg420 said:


> there are aparently us keyboards and euro k-boards little different.


Yea looks that way, no £ next to the enter key ?



Kratose said:


> Ya man, we have # for 3. No Euro or pounds sign with american keyboards. haha.
> 
> Sorry I havent been able to pop bye. I fucked myself up good yesterday. How is the grow going.
> 
> Take it easy baz


Hey i had a quick browse through your journal in my lunch break, that shit sucks whith ya knee, hope ya get well soon bud

Ohh and the grows are going good no probs as yet, i'll put some pictures up real soon, just been busy


----------



## Baz (Jan 20, 2009)

Correction there is a problem after checking the hps room, the two under the CFL's are a picture of health, but the 9 under the HPS don't look right, the leaves are bending a bit and the edges curling up a little, anyone know whats up with them? 

Also the colour of the leafs have a slight broze shad to them, or maybe just my eyes with the HPS light

The last 2 pics are of my healthy CFL seedling


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

try rasing that light some more


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 20, 2009)

hey baz im not really keeping up with my ak-47 page but if you go to my other grow i have pictures mine are a little smaller then yours! So i hate you lol check them out


----------



## Kratose (Jan 20, 2009)

Baz said:


> Correction there is a problem after checking the hps room, the two under the CFL's are a picture of health, but the 9 under the HPS don't look right, the leaves are bending a bit and the edges curling up a little, anyone know whats up with them?
> 
> Also the colour of the leafs have a slight broze shad to them, or maybe just my eyes with the HPS light
> 
> The last 2 pics are of my healthy CFL seedling


To me it dont look like anything to be concerned about yet. How close is your light to your plants?
Sometimes with the pictures you can't see the details the actual grower can see. If I was there my opinion could change.

Thanks bro. It does suck...I am a hurting unit with NO BUDS! Least I got percs right?


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 21, 2009)

how far away from your plants do you keep ur light? imho u should bring the light closer!! how often have you watered? again imho it looks as if watering intervals are too small meaning i think you water too often!!


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

Kratose said:


> To me it dont look like anything to be concerned about yet. How close is your light to your plants?
> Sometimes with the pictures you can't see the details the actual grower can see. If I was there my opinion could change.
> 
> Thanks bro. It does suck...I am a hurting unit with NO BUDS! Least I got percs right?


 Its def heat stress, i listened to someone with good rep who told me to lower it to 18cm! its alot higher now untill they are used to it, then it will be lowered a bit every other day 

Yup i have broke both my arms and that hurt like hell but i can't even begin to imagine what a busted knee feels like, bet it is agony with it being a moving joint and all, yea bet the pain reliefe scrip gets ya wasted no?


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> how far away from your plants do you keep ur light? imho u should bring the light closer!! how often have you watered? again imho it looks as if watering intervals are too small meaning i think you water too often!!


 Its heat stress buddy sorted it, & they were getting 75 mil of water daily


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 21, 2009)

why do you water daily?? again imho you have been watering too often every day is too much i know people watering once a week optimal time lapse being every 4 days but watering more often than 2 -3 days is overwatering!! have your plants revived from the heat stress enough to make you sure that it was caused from that?? i have never read or heard about daily watering unless in a hydro set up!!


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

I have done that with all my seedlings for the first week or so then i water when the soil is dry, so right about now they will be getting watered ever 3 to 4 days as they are a week old today


----------



## Kratose (Jan 21, 2009)

Baz said:


> Its def heat stress, i listened to someone with good rep who told me to lower it to 18cm! its alot higher now untill they are used to it, then it will be lowered a bit every other day
> 
> Yup i have broke both my arms and that hurt like hell but i can't even begin to imagine what a busted knee feels like, bet it is agony with it being a moving joint and all, yea bet the pain reliefe scrip gets ya wasted no?


Yeah, thats why I asked how close it was, because thats really the only thing I could think of, but don't want to give advice I am not sure about ya know?

Imagine trying to walk on a busted knee, nevermind just having it busted. Sucks because I might have really fucked it up again. I already had one surgery to fix it, I hope I don't need another. Need to see a specialist. 

Ya, they do get ya fucked up, But I have a high Tolerance for drugs. But it is enough to relax me and make me feel good, and num the pain abit. 

Broken bones are no fun. I didn't completely break it or I would def need surgery, I fractured it, and I have to see a specialist to see what else I did if anything.


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

Kratose said:


> Yeah, thats why I asked how close it was, because thats really the only thing I could think of, but don't want to give advice I am not sure about ya know?
> 
> Imagine trying to walk on a busted knee, nevermind just having it busted. Sucks because I might have really fucked it up again. I already had one surgery to fix it, I hope I don't need another. Need to see a specialist.
> 
> ...


 Yea ive had a fracture before and that hurt as much as a break, hope ya back on your feet soon bro, must be a pain trying to sort your grow out


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

Bored so heres some pics i took from the roof of where i work


----------



## Kratose (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn, much more nicer looking where you live. I hate this place, can't wait to get the hell out of here and move somewhere nice


----------



## Kratose (Jan 21, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yea ive had a fracture before and that hurt as much as a break, hope ya back on your feet soon bro, must be a pain trying to sort your grow out


It is...Its a bitch

Oh, the Afgan did indeed hermie. Not sure what I am gonna do yet. Hmm, maybe I will make a poll in my thread and have the people decide. hehe. 

Not sure if you can start a poll in a thread you already made though


----------



## clowdy (Jan 21, 2009)

why dont u just keep it
put it somewhere else not near ur other plants and get te bud off it
its not a total waste


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

it looks like the view from willie wonkas magic elevator! when he blasts through the roof in the chocolate factory!! so european, just beautiful!



Baz said:


> Bored so heres some pics i took from the roof of where i work


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> it looks like the view from willie wonkas magic elevator! when he blasts through the roof in the chocolate factory!! so european, just beautiful!


 Ha Ha funnily enough i took these pictures from the top of a lift shaft on the roof of the place i work, that made me laugh lol!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

a lift is an elevator , correct? and the boot is where you put the subwoofers in you car?? and bobbies are cops??? ses its like all the countries unite to grow!!!


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

lol all those are correct, a hood is a bonnet, a windshield is a windscreen, and to you guys a manual car a stickshift right, manuals are very common over here & automatic are less common, its the opposite way in the US right?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

a manual is way cheaper over here but automatics are becoming more standard than the stick-shift! people like me prefer the stick shift .(more control of the power) also what do you guys call a harley davidson?? a hog?? or a chopper? and mercedes are like top of the line over here and you guys use them for taxis! what kind oF cars are your cop cars?/ ours are either ford crown victorias/ chevrolet caprice classics. and our big rigs are mostly MACK-KENWORTH-PETERBUILT-STERLING-VOLVO, YOURS ARE MOSTLY MERCEDES RIGHT??


DO YOU LIKE TOPGEAR??? WE GET IT OVER HERE ON BBC AMERICA. ITS THE BEST CAR SHOW EVER!



Baz said:


> lol all those are correct, a hood is a bonnet, a windshield is a windscreen, and to you guys a manual car a stickshift right, manuals are very common over here & automatic are less common, its the opposite way in the US right?


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> a manual is way cheaper over here but automatics are becoming more standard than the stick-shift! people like me prefer the stick shift .(more control of the power) also what do you guys call a harley davidson?? a hog?? or a chopper? and mercedes are like top of the line over here and you guys use them for taxis! what kind oF cars are your cop cars?/ ours are either ford crown victorias/ chevrolet caprice classics. and our big rigs are mostly MACK-KENWORTH-PETERBUILT-STERLING-VOLVO, YOURS ARE MOSTLY MERCEDES RIGHT??
> 
> 
> DO YOU LIKE TOPGEAR??? WE GET IT OVER HERE ON BBC AMERICA. ITS THE BEST CAR SHOW EVER!


 Yea my dads is an auto easy when you want a hand free, but no good to really drive ya kno, we call a harley a chopper, mercedes are top of the line over here with BMW, i never seen a mercedes taxi, maybe in london. 

Police cars (standard traffic cars) volvo T5 standard, and the fast ones, subaru impreza's 

Then theres the rest


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

oops heres the scooby


----------



## clowdy (Jan 21, 2009)

where im from in ma the state police run around in the new chargers
and reg cops has crown vics and alot unmarked has impalas the newer ones


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

thats cool baz!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2009)

what a waste of an imprezza...


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 22, 2009)

is it your car baz?? i wouldnt be surprised hehehe j/k!!! damn popo!!!


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> is it your car baz?? i wouldnt be surprised hehehe j/k!!! damn popo!!!


 Damn busted! lol


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what a waste of an imprezza...


 Yea, i prob paid for one of them, with all the traffic fines i got before i passed my driving test lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2009)

shit 5 0 in the house....... jk

i dont drive man i drink too much i just know id drive pissed n that aint right.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 22, 2009)

ns lookin setup bro, yea those 600s are the shit. will be chkin it out everything looks pro, cant wait to see those huge tops.grow on .


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 22, 2009)

hey baz i read a post u made about using beer to kill gnats is this right?? how is your gnat problem doing?? do u know any good simple and effective ways to get rid of them bastards?? thanks bro!!


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> hey baz i read a post u made about using beer to kill gnats is this right?? how is your gnat problem doing?? do u know any good simple and effective ways to get rid of them bastards?? thanks bro!!


 Hey got2, the beer only kept the numbers down, other things i tryed that worked was to get some wide stickytape and wrap it arround my pot with the sticky side facing outwards lol

i tried a few things but those 2 seemed to keep the numbers down, some say a layer of sand on top of the soil, but i didn't like the sound of it and didn't bother trying it. i only got rid when i chopped down for harvest and disenfected and repainted the room.

Best thing is to go buy some stuff to get rid, thats what i will be doing if they ever show up again


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit 5 0 in the house....... jk
> 
> i dont drive man i drink too much i just know id drive pissed n that aint right.


 Lol i drink like a fish bro, but only at night time, so its like not having a licence after dark, and due to hardly driving in the dark, im crap at it lol like coming home from work cos it gets dark at 4pm lol


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

raiderman said:


> ns lookin setup bro, yea those 600s are the shit. will be chkin it out everything looks pro, cant wait to see those huge tops.grow on .


 Thanks alot man, i'll be putting some pics up prob on sunday when theres something to look at


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

Can't wait!

My bro has just bought a cannal boat with cabins on it & this sat 3 of us are getting dropped off where the boat is (about 40 miles away) and were gonna sail her home up the river & cannal networks! prob gonna take 2 days, stocked up on beer & taking my Oz and loads of munchies.

Can't wait lol, none of us even know how to sail a boat, but how hard can it be up a cannal/river?

I'll take my cammera and take lots of pics of what we see, so you can get a different view of the UK


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 22, 2009)

Baz said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> My bro has just bought a cannal boat with cabins on it & this sat 3 of us are getting dropped off where the boat is (about 40 miles away) and were gonna sail her home up the river & cannal networks! prob gonna take 2 days, stocked up on beer & taking my Oz and loads of munchies.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

gonna be a cold sat night, but we planned on finding lots of fallen wood on the way through the day and having a huge bonfire, nothing better getting stoned in the middle of the countryside by a huge fire

Will be fun


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

sounds like a great time i wish we had canals and rivers around here most of the water around here is packed with shipping traffic no fun at all really dangerous


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

Heres a few pics i found of what we will be dealing with lol

Don't like the look of the last pic with the 5 locks!


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW!!! That looks awesome Baz. The locks look a little hairball. I have never been in a lock though I am an accomplished sailor (you will be boating rather than sailing) and if it were me, I would just make sure that there was a mate on each side with a pole (or foot) to keep your vessel off the walls as the lock looks pretty narrow. What a killer memory this weekend will make! I would tell you to take some pics, but I can tell you are quite the shutterbug!


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats it boating lol, thats what i meant to say but got brain freeze, yup ur right keep the boat away from the walls i been in one of those locks with my bros in a cople of kayacks next a narrow boat, almost got squished lol

And yea i will take lot of pics, i have just been following the route on google earth, and am kinda skeptical about the 2 days, got work on monday lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

post the gps cordinates for google earth so we can see the canal!





Baz said:


> Thats it boating lol, thats what i meant to say but got brain freeze, yup ur right keep the boat away from the walls i been in one of those locks with my bros in a cople of kayacks next a narrow boat, almost got squished lol
> 
> And yea i will take lot of pics, i have just been following the route on google earth, and am kinda skeptical about the 2 days, got work on monday lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2009)

Baz said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> My bro has just bought a cannal boat with cabins on it & this sat 3 of us are getting dropped off where the boat is (about 40 miles away) and were gonna sail her home up the river & cannal networks! prob gonna take 2 days, stocked up on beer & taking my Oz and loads of munchies.
> 
> ...



so your gonna drive the boat pished without a license probably in the dark lmao good work sir!!! watch out for pirates!


----------



## Baz (Jan 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so your gonna drive the boat pished without a license probably in the dark lmao good work sir!!! watch out for pirates!


 No lol the beers for when we have to pull up cos its dark, beer weed and a bonfire, no licence but it will be ok im sure ha ha, hope the boat is strong enough to break through the ice lol


----------



## Baz (Jan 23, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> post the gps cordinates for google earth so we can see the canal!


 Im on my lunch break now, but i will post them tonight so you can see the journey we got to do lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 23, 2009)

that will be awesome!!! i will send you cordinates from somewhere near here!!


----------



## werndogg (Jan 23, 2009)

hey baz, nice set up man! big improvement from last time. Looks like were at about the same stage again lol, i'm on day 11 right now. only 4 this time but trying some different techniques. not half the set up you have now, but i have to work with the small space i have. you should check it out

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/149978-1st-journal-power-plant-comments.html


----------



## Baz (Jan 25, 2009)

werndogg said:


> hey baz, nice set up man! big improvement from last time. Looks like were at about the same stage again lol, i'm on day 11 right now. only 4 this time but trying some different techniques. not half the set up you have now, but i have to work with the small space i have. you should check it out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/149978-1st-journal-power-plant-comments.html


 Thanks man! will do


----------



## Baz (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey all, im back from my adventure, had a great time 30 miles in all, at walking speed lol

Hers my best pic, took this entering my home city, could see it for miles as we winded towards it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2009)

so about a gram a mile eh lol you have a blast then bazza? many locks to contend with?


----------



## Baz (Jan 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so about a gram a mile eh lol you have a blast then bazza? many locks to contend with?


Yea it wqas a right laugh, cold on a night, but still fun, went through about 30 locks in all, the journey would of taken about 40 mins in a car but 2 days as we had to go east then come back on our selfs, nothing better than getting stoned whilst ploding up a river in the middle of nowhere, can't wait untill summer!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yea it wqas a right laugh, cold on a night, but still fun, went through about 30 locks in all, the journey would of taken about 40 mins in a car but 2 days as we had to go east then come back on our selfs, nothing better than getting stoned whilst ploding up a river in the middle of nowhere, can't wait untill summer!


Thats sick man. Musta been really fun. 

So 2 days? I didnt think you were gone for that long. Damn time is flying by.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

sounds like a great trip! wish i could come over there some time! welcome bak bazzer! my next trip aboad i want to meet my uk grow brothers!!

ps i hope bazzer doesnt mean anything bad! i think rozzers are cops right??


----------



## Baz (Jan 26, 2009)

Kratose said:


> Thats sick man. Musta been really fun.
> 
> So 2 days? I didnt think you were gone for that long. Damn time is flying by.


 yea we went sat morn about 9am and got back sunday night about 7pm, funniest bit was sat night we had no navigation lights, so were stuggling to see anything, then all of a sudden theres this other long boat moored up on this real narrow part of the cannal going over a river on an aquaduct, and we were going too fast so had to swerve to miss this other boat, we almost went through the gap sideways ha ha, the look on the womans face in the other boat was like what da fuk!



winkdogg420 said:


> sounds like a great trip! wish i could come over there some time! welcome bak bazzer! my next trip aboad i want to meet my uk grow brothers!!
> 
> ps i hope bazzer doesnt mean anything bad! i think rozzers are cops right??


Yea you would of loved it, i liked it so much im saving up to buy my own boat so me and bro's can go in convoy lol, i took quite a few pics that i will post up as soon as there on my comp

Oh and bazza don't mean anything bad lol and yes coppers are rozzers


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

I really laughed out loud my first real (lol) in a while thanks baz im not sure why but i think that was funny!





baz said:


> yea we went sat morn about 9am and got back sunday night about 7pm, funniest bit was sat night we had no navigation lights, so were stuggling to see anything, then all of a sudden theres this other long boat moored up on this real narrow part of the cannal going over a river on an aquaduct, and we were going too fast so had to swerve to miss this other boat, we almost went through the gap sideways ha ha, the look on the womans face in the other boat was like what da fuk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baz (Jan 26, 2009)

Ha Ha no probs bud, we was not laughing at the time, infact just after that we thought it best to pull the boat up, get in the tiny cabin and get wasted ha ha
then we laughed like crazy about it he he


----------



## Baz (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok heres the long awaited update lol..

First 7 pics the HPS looking slightly bigger in stature, bigger leaves but some freaky leaves (pic 7) on half the plants, kinda like webbed feet ha ha 

Next 3 pics the CFL grow, looks to be doing good, even tho its leaves are smaller it looks alot more healthier, no webbed feet 

Last 2 pics the backup seed sprouted 1 week later


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 26, 2009)

no pics ;(


----------



## Baz (Jan 26, 2009)

Aww fuk!


----------



## Baz (Jan 26, 2009)

Failed to launch !

Took me just over an hour to upload 11 pics 1 by 1 and i click submit & no pics 

All i got left is this page, anyone know how to make this send all the pics????


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

i always do that i hate it !!





Baz said:


> Failed to launch !
> 
> Took me just over an hour to upload 11 pics 1 by 1 and i click submit & no pics
> 
> All i got left is this page, anyone know how to make this send all the pics????


----------



## clowdy (Jan 26, 2009)

i do the same thing fuuny thing is lately its been going real fast for me


----------



## Baz (Jan 26, 2009)

They are fast from my crap blured camera, but take ages with the more detailed one & have to upload 1 pic at a time


----------



## clowdy (Jan 26, 2009)

ya i only ever upload one at a time.but its been going real fast for me lately


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

i do three at a time takes about 30 seconds for all three. four and it jams up??


----------



## Baz (Jan 26, 2009)

Each picture takes about 6 mins, guess i better start it all again


----------



## Baz (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok lets try again...

First 7 pics the HPS looking slightly bigger in stature, bigger leaves but some freaky leaves (pic 7) on half the plants, kinda like webbed feet ha ha 

Next 3 pics the CFL grow, looks to be doing good, even tho its leaves are smaller it looks alot more healthier, no webbed feet 

Last 2 pics the backup seed sprouted 1 week later

here goes Plz plz upload...........


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking good.

But 6 minutes for 1 picture. What type of connection you have? Dialup? I have DSL and it takes a minute per pic if that


----------



## clowdy (Jan 26, 2009)

on pic number 5 whats up with the bottom leaf?looks hurt.
other wise they looking real good .
i kinda like the cfl's plants better the way they look wise.
it only takes me not even 8sec to download one pic now
real fast


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2009)

bazzzzzzzz my mannnn how are youuuu


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

i had a few of the 12/12 from seed babies that grew the conected leaves mine eventually split and are normal now but only have three leaves?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

comin on a treat baz! man it sounds like you had a sweet couple of days, do you fish at all? man that would be awesome just breezing along the river with your fishing rod hanging off the back spliff/beer in hand. fuck i think i might buy a boat hahaha


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dude your ak's are rockin yours look like they may be a day better so screw you lol but i will be moving them to their bigger pots soon and changing my light to hps soon!


----------



## Baz (Jan 27, 2009)

Kratose said:


> Looking good.
> 
> But 6 minutes for 1 picture. What type of connection you have? Dialup? I have DSL and it takes a minute per pic if that


Thanks man, Yea mine used to fire them up real quick from my crap cammera, but take ages from this new one, just under 1kb a pic!



clowdy said:


> on pic number 5 whats up with the bottom leaf?looks hurt.
> other wise they looking real good .
> i kinda like the cfl's plants better the way they look wise.
> it only takes me not even 8sec to download one pic now
> real fast


 Thanks man, the damaged leaf was due to some heat stress caused by following real bad advice, but all sorted now



growman3666 said:


> bazzzzzzzz my mannnn how are youuuu


 Great bud! hope ya the same 



winkdogg420 said:


> i had a few of the 12/12 from seed babies that grew the conected leaves mine eventually split and are normal now but only have three leaves?


Yea its the first time i have seen this, maybe an indica thing idk



Don Gin and Ton said:


> comin on a treat baz! man it sounds like you had a sweet couple of days, do you fish at all? man that would be awesome just breezing along the river with your fishing rod hanging off the back spliff/beer in hand. fuck i think i might buy a boat hahaha


Lol yea the best 2 days i have had for a long long time, yea we fish but only sea fishing, thinking about buying some river fishing tackle and having a go tho. It was freezing and still fun, so can't imagine how much fun it will be in the summer. You wanna buy a cheap boat, only cost my bro 300 quid! costs about 300 for the licence and about 700 to morr it somewhere, so a grand a year and your all legal lol, im saving up for my own, but idealy want one on a trailer to avoid the 700 quid mooring fee



noltnercr03 said:


> Dude your ak's are rockin yours look like they may be a day better so screw you lol but i will be moving them to their bigger pots soon and changing my light to hps soon!


Lol thanks bud, hope ya get some nice buds, i'll be watching


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

Baz said:


> Ok lets try again...
> 
> First 7 pics the HPS looking slightly bigger in stature, bigger leaves but some freaky leaves (pic 7) on half the plants, kinda like webbed feet ha ha
> 
> ...


 
no signs of christmas trees yet, .. you are on the rite track sir


----------



## Baz (Jan 27, 2009)

I had 6 hours spare so decided to upload some of the pics from our journey 

Ive put them in order so its a mini virtual trip lol, and the very last pic is out of the boats back window, where we finished


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

great shots baz reminds me of amsterdam... beautiful at night


----------



## Baz (Jan 27, 2009)

Yea the most beutiful part was the night pics were in my home city, we were buzzing because we had completed our mad journey, it was all planned out and the only 2 major erors were, we broke the reverse gear on day 1, when you stuck it in reverse it went forwards! Nice smash that was and the end of my bros sailing dutys, he got demoted to cheff ha ha

And we also lost the gas bottle regulator, wich rendered 80% of what we had onboard useless, man we had steakes, bacon sausages the lot and ended up eating crisps and shit all night on night 1, also we had no heat as were planning on using the gas cooker as a heater 

Was all good fun tho


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

sounds great a few lil problems always make the trip fun!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2009)

nice pics baz man id love a boat but we just have the one river up north lol the tyne... and to be honest someone would probably nick it. i might look into doing it for a holiday week witha few mates rent one n terrorise the norfolk broads hahaha


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 28, 2009)

you should go to greece in the summer and rent one for dead cheap plus u get to do all the things u like in a country full of paradise beaches to spend the day bbq and enjoy the stars at night!! just my 2 cents


----------



## Baz (Jan 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice pics baz man id love a boat but we just have the one river up north lol the tyne... and to be honest someone would probably nick it. i might look into doing it for a holiday week witha few mates rent one n terrorise the norfolk broads hahaha


 Hey you can get anywhere south in the uk via the tyne, look on google earth, they all link through cannals and shit, and agreed with some twat nicking it, thats why the one i buy will be on a trailor, def a good idea having an hollidy on one with your buddys, you will be hooked ha ha


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

boats get stolen alot in the uk,i guess like all places there is good/bad ? i grew up in a place called long beach island nj we all left our boats moored no security and we never had any problems, come to think about it i think that might be the only crime we dont have problems with hahaha...sad i know. dirtbikes and four wheelers (atvs) get stolen all the time around here


----------



## Baz (Jan 28, 2009)

No lol boats don't get stolen alot here, but i would be a lot happier knowing mine was in my yard and not on a quiet canal, but same as you if you got a dirt bike or quad you need to nail it down lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

i hear that! oh and i was dieing when i read "some twat will nick it " i just love the vernacular!!!!! we have alot of slang as you know but other peoples slang always sounds funnier!!


----------



## Baz (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol yea, heres some more u guys prob dont use..doylum, numpty, plug, stiff, plonka, spaz, muppet, div & twerp can't think of no more lol, do you use any of those slang words?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

just spaz and muppet !! hahahha the muppets was a crazy show with stuffed animals in the 80's by jim henson.. heard of the muppets?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kermit the frog and miss piggy


----------



## clowdy (Jan 28, 2009)

ya my fav 2 muppets are the 2 old guys always talking shit lol
they are great u could see them in that pic all the way in the back there lol


----------



## Baz (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea man, i grew up with the muppets, and shit like sesemee street, prob spelled that wrong, just shows how much attention i gave the show, which learned ya numbers and letters n shit ha ha


----------



## Baz (Jan 28, 2009)

clowdy said:


> ya my fav 2 muppets are the 2 old guys always talking shit lol
> they are great u could see them in that pic all the way in the back there lol


 Cookie Monster!!!!


----------



## werndogg (Jan 28, 2009)

sensimilla street


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2009)

man i loved the count and bert n ernie! i might just have a look into a boating holiday but if im looking at going abroad i want big ass game fishing 4 ft long tuna and a sun tan, makes a change from freezing your knackers off on south shields beach for piss poor codling


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 29, 2009)

They toned down the cookie monster cause he promotes over eating.
http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/veggie.asp


----------



## Baz (Jan 29, 2009)

Ha HA Ha got gotta love the politically correct people huh?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 30, 2009)

lol thats stupid
all they want to do is make thier own perfect world 
its funny cuz my mom use to call me cookie monster when i was young.
i grew up on alot shows cartoons everything lol
im 28.i would say cookie monster and those 2 old guys talking shit about everyone and everything are my fav ones :0)


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2009)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> They toned down the cookie monster cause he promotes over eating.
> http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/veggie.asp



mr nice where ya been man? i have relocated and i am back in the money


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 30, 2009)

nom nom NOM NOM NOM C is for cookie , Thats good enough for me !!!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i loved the count and bert n ernie! i might just have a look into a boating holiday but if im looking at going abroad i want big ass game fishing 4 ft long tuna and a sun tan, makes a change from freezing your knackers off on south shields beach for piss poor codling


well come on down here to florida and illtake ya on my boat lol
i have a commercial license we just got 600 pounds of spanish mackeral yesterday

mahi mahi have been solid every morning lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2009)

420weedman said:


> nom nom NOM NOM NOM C is for cookie , Thats good enough for me !!!


hahahaha .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> well come on down here to florida and illtake ya on my boat lol
> i have a commercial license we just got 600 pounds of spanish mackeral yesterday
> 
> mahi mahi have been solid every morning lol


id love to growman seriously if i had a grand id be there for a holiday in a flash not sure what the missus would say... shes not that keen on fishin lol


----------



## Baz (Jan 30, 2009)

Went out and bought some nutes today, anyone use these?

Could use a little help


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

good luck with that fancy stuff!!


----------



## tusseltussel (Feb 1, 2009)

Baz said:


> Ok lets try again...
> 
> First 7 pics the HPS looking slightly bigger in stature, bigger leaves but some freaky leaves (pic 7) on half the plants, kinda like webbed feet ha ha
> 
> ...


plants are lookin good....

i cam here to see how they were doin and could only find pictures of muppets and shit


----------



## Baz (Feb 1, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> plants are lookin good....
> 
> i cam here to see how they were doin and could only find pictures of muppets and shit


 Lol soz we kinda went off topic ha ha

At the moment we got probs, the CFL grow is going fine, but the money grow has a few issues..

Both CFL & HPS grows were all repotted to their final pots yesterday 

The HPS 9 are looking like palm trees or umberellas, all that money spent and a 95p bucket nearly fuked the lot up! 

The bucket was never cleaned after buying it and it seems it had a small amount of oil or some shit like that in it so a few of the plants have had a small dose of it whilst watering, im guessing they are in some kinda shock, but they have perked back up a little since

The HPS grow seems alot more compact than the CFL grow, hard to see through the leafs to see the nodes, but dont help with the palmtree shit

Any sujestions?


----------



## tusseltussel (Feb 1, 2009)

Baz said:


> Lol soz we kinda went off topic ha ha
> 
> At the moment we got probs, the CFL grow is going fine, but the money grow has a few issues..
> 
> ...


 not sure what you mean by palm tree shit??? and whats this bucket you bought???? did I miss somthing in the thread


----------



## Baz (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok because its a attick grow, we bought a bucket to use as a resevoir to take water out in a jug to water em all on watering day, but it was never washed out so had a small amount of polutant in it prob left by some machine whilst being made

My CFL plants are all pointing outwards, but the HPS ones are all droopy

Brb i will go take some pics..


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

bury them deeper to support them better .. be gentle... you should have started them all under cfls then switched them to the big dog lights???


----------



## Baz (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok heres the pics

Im sure you can tell the difference between the HPS n CFL pics..

Wink the reason i couldn't do CFL veg and HPS flower is, both these grows are at diferent locations, thats why i don't post pics too often, just got back from the HPS grow and found out its not intirely the buckets fault, as these were really overwatered after the repot, im talking 350 mils each!

Just dipped my finger in the soil to check the moisture and it was piss wet through after 1 day! (i did not do this)

I love my crapy cammera 4 pics uploaded in 30 seconds lol


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 1, 2009)

Cfl's look nice and the hps girls will also when they dry out!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

oh i get it someone else it tending to the hps girls.... teach them to feel the soil!!


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 1, 2009)

All good work man, loving it. ill stay tuned ok.


----------



## Baz (Feb 1, 2009)

oh i have now lol


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 1, 2009)

Baz said:


> oh i have now lol


Yeh man we have met before, stay cool dude ok, i will try aswell LOL.


----------



## noltnercr03 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey baz just got my first signs of the start of flowering how about you?


----------



## Baz (Feb 3, 2009)

No not yet bro, they will only be 3 week old tomorrow, i think within the next two week i should


----------



## noltnercr03 (Feb 3, 2009)

On your ak's? because after about 10 days or are yours not lowlifes?


----------



## Baz (Feb 4, 2009)

noltnercr03 said:


> On your ak's? because after about 10 days or are yours not lowlifes?


 Erm after checking 1 out of 11 has showed signs of sex, not sure if they are lowlife, i got them from serious seeds 11 for £60


----------



## Baz (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok looks like i have got 7 females out of the HPS 9, and 1 of the CFL grow is male, not sure on the others sex as its a week behind the rest.

What im wanting to know is, how long can the males stay in the room before they become a risk to the girls, also i have a shed i could grow all the males in, and only enter to water, what are the chances of me polinating my girls?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

dont take any chances all my girls have some seeds now because i didnt pull those bananas on time. i got them the first day i noticed and still got pollen probs


----------



## Baz (Feb 5, 2009)

They got tiny balls, only been there 2 days, some are that small i can't determin 100% so i don't wanna throw em untill im 100%, i should be ok for another day or so right?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

The lesson i learned was get them out as early as possible!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 5, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> The lesson i learned was get them out as early as possible!


haha even then.... i still got seeds 
maybe cross polinated from my male pepper plants ?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

ALL THE BUDS THAT WERE ALREADY ESTABLISHED ARE STILL SEED FREE BUT THE NEW SMALLER BUDS ARE SEEDED:(




420weedman said:


> haha even then.... i still got seeds
> maybe cross polinated from my male pepper plants ?


----------



## Baz (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok two definate males have been terminated from the HPS room i think there could be 1 more but not 100% so gonna wait it out a day or so..

And im not 100% on the CFL possible male so i'll destroy it tomorrow if it is

So far its looking like 4 males and 7 females, not bad at all 

Thanks for help


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 5, 2009)

Baz said:


> They got tiny balls, only been there 2 days, some are that small i can't determin 100% so i don't wanna throw em untill im 100%, i should be ok for another day or so right?


As long as you visit them daily and do not have a huge jungle that would make it easy for you to miss one, you are fine.

It takes several days after you can ID sex for the pollen sac to fully form and pop open. Where people have problems is obviously from either missing a male altogether, or from staminate growth on a female after pulling males.

You could also move the suspected male to an area of the garden which has less light. This will slow down the development a little but will allow you to not throw out a female on accident, and eliminate the possibility that he will flower out and pop open under good conditions. 

Males also need much less light to live and grow. If you move him/her to a shaded spot; he will do fine, she will not like it.

This all depends on how far along the staminate flowers are. If they are already hanging balls...they should already be gone. But if you cant even tell sex for sure yet...don't worry.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

hey heyduke what is staminate growth?? i clipped a few bananas off before they poped and i still got seeds in some of my nugs??


----------



## UKcyrus (Feb 5, 2009)

elo baz mate hows it goin..
that new grow room is looking sweet as fook bud


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 7, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> hey heyduke what is staminate growth?? i clipped a few bananas off before they poped and i still got seeds in some of my nugs??


The bananas are the stamens as opposed to the pistils of the female plant. I would like to "think" that the pollination occured from one you accidentaly missed in the undergrowth. But of course I could not really know.

On this horrible topic, 2 of my red diesel phenos have pushed out stamens @ 8 weeks flower. I was pulling a few bananas daily trying to get in a flush (only got 2 water only) and they were cut last night at 62 days They needed about 70.

My very experienced bro thinks it could be from 8 weeks of 24hr veg, or possibly the intensity of the 400w over a 2x3 space with plants 8" from light (air-cooled very well) One girl was tied down lower, and therefore further from the light, has yet to produce any male flowers...though she is a distinct different pheno.

Also when I was pulling the bananas, if you do not get the base and it snaps off a little, some pollen could be released.

The stamen is coming straight out of the calyx with a pair of pistils. Not a separate male flower. 

I understand this is somewhat normal as an evolutionary defense mechanism to preserve self, though usually caused by the stress of a poor growing season.

I am obviously screwing something up pretty good.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 7, 2009)

THATS WHAT I FIGURED I DID I KNOW I STRESSED THEM A BIT WITH THE ORCHID FOOD AND THE TEMPS VARIED GREATLY UNTILL I GOT THE HEATER ! i dont really mind the seeds im not trying to sell or anything!


----------



## Baz (Feb 7, 2009)

UKcyrus said:


> elo baz mate hows it goin..
> that new grow room is looking sweet as fook bud


 Hiya cyrus & thanks man


----------



## Baz (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok quick update....

Only 1 plant left in the CFL room, the other was a male  but the other may be a girl not 100% tho

Two males destroyed last night from the HPS room, and possibly another 2 to cut down, once again not 100% yet but i have 5 definate girls in there doing good, i'll be posting some pics maybe tomorrow


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 7, 2009)

we will be waiting bazzer!!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 7, 2009)

hey thats always great.sucks to waste time to find males though.
cant wait for the pics :0)


----------



## DrGreen007 (Feb 7, 2009)

clowdy said:


> hey thats always great.sucks to waste time to find males though.
> cant wait for the pics :0)


 ye I Hate That


----------



## clowdy (Feb 7, 2009)

ya me to im hopeing my 1 plant i have now is a fem.
or im going to be stressed :0(


----------



## Baz (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok here are the pics & update

I have 5 definate girls in the HPS room & 1 more im 80% sure is also a girl, so hopefully 6 girls 

2 males were destroyed and the CFL male and 1 of the HPS males are now in another location being tortured ha ha, im experimenting with them trying to learn how to clone and i have also topped the CFL male, might use them to pollinate 1 of the girls for seeds ect.. also as soon as they are about ready to release there pollen, i have someone else who will water, feeds & raise the light, as im not risking getting pollen on me and pollinating my 7 girls.

Notice the diference between pics 8 & 9 the HPS are about the same size as the CFL'S but alot more bushier & the leaves are alot fatter (hard to see through them to determin sex)

The solo CFL grow is doing good but there is a big diference, not as much growth as the HPS girls, but is a week behind the rest, so may improve as time passes.

Picture order..

First 6 are the HPS 6 girls
Next 3 are the two males (1 HPS & the other the CFL one)
Last 3 are the solo CFL girl



Also picture 9 (the HPS male was taken pre feeding and was drooping a bit) & sorry about the picture quality as it would of taken half the day to upload with my good cammera.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 8, 2009)

Baz said:


> males are now in another location being tortured ha ha, im experimenting with them trying to learn how to clone and i have also topped the CFL male, might use them to pollinate 1 of the girls for seeds ect.. also as soon as they are about ready to release there pollen, i have someone else who will water, feeds & raise the light, as im not risking getting pollen on me and pollinating my 7 girls.


I tortured my males also, and the experience was helpful (LST, topping, cloning, and breaking branches)

Congrats on your harem!


----------



## Baz (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks bud, oh yea i will be hacking chopping bending breaking ect lol for being male ha ha


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 8, 2009)

great room +rep check out my grow.....


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 8, 2009)

_looking good baz, will stay with your journal. drop you a line again soon..._


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

Baz said:


> Ok here are the pics & update
> 
> I have 5 definate girls in the HPS room & 1 more im 80% sure is also a girl, so hopefully 6 girls
> 
> ...


alreet baz! good ration of females to males and if your going to save the pollen then its not a total waste! deffo a good idea to not even keep the male in the same house, pollen is a bitch, i don't even like to go in my tent after visiting a mates grow just incase, always change clothes, its like the mary jane equivalent to an STD lol

just out of interest why the solo CFL girl? you doing a cfl to hps comparison or is it for space reasons???

PS keep up the good grwing dude


----------



## Baz (Feb 9, 2009)

Correction... 5 males (2 destroyed 3 in the other location) 6 girls..

[email protected] with the std shit ha ha! after moving to HPS, i had all the cfl stuff & my old room sat doing nothing, so i thought i would have a little experiment lol, i ideally wanted to use my cfl shit n room to veg, but other party wanted to throw it all under the new HPS shit lol

So i thought id see the outcome, yield ect..


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 9, 2009)

Shame baz what with only 6 females, still sometimes less is more.


----------



## Baz (Feb 9, 2009)

SUPERHANDS said:


> Shame baz what with only 6 females, still sometimes less is more.


 Yea man, i need to get my head arround cloning to avoid this shit lol


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 9, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yea man, i need to get my head arround cloning to avoid this shit lol


Where did your seeds come from baz ?


----------



## Baz (Feb 9, 2009)

Serious seeds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2009)

im in the same boat bazza im moving house soon, then getting straight onto a mother and cloning even if im just giving the clones to mates, im going to pick a couple of nice strains and rotate every 3rd or 4th grow with a new strain. 

shame you lost another girl man but chin up its more space fore the 6 remaining, silver linings and all that!!


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 10, 2009)

well my friend you are just going to have to treat those 6 like princess, as ive said sometimes less can be more, would you of had the space etc for much more ? and how many weeks you keeping in veg ?


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im in the same boat bazza im moving house soon, then getting straight onto a mother and cloning even if im just giving the clones to mates, im going to pick a couple of nice strains and rotate every 3rd or 4th grow with a new strain.
> 
> shame you lost another girl man but chin up its more space fore the 6 remaining, silver linings and all that!!


How you doing fella am also from the uk, mad jock land i have spoke to baz a few times and just thought id say hello to yourself always good to get a chat etc to the fellow brits.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2009)

SUPERHANDS said:


> How you doing fella am also from the uk, mad jock land i have spoke to baz a few times and just thought id say hello to yourself always good to get a chat etc to the fellow brits.


alreet superhands! yeah there seems to be a few more brits popping up in RIU, a good thing its usually all walmart this n rubbermaid that hahaha

mad jock land eh?! ive got family up near elgin. check my journal if ya fancy a larf!

sorry for jackin your thread Bazza


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 10, 2009)

Heya Baz,nice setup man...Look forward to watchin this grow...Good Luck


----------



## tusseltussel (Feb 10, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yea man, i need to get my head arround cloning to avoid this shit lol


 cloneing is really simple baz.. just like growing a plant after you do it a couple times its a breeze.... you could just take a cutting dip it in water, rooting powder and back into a glass of water or into a seed starting medium put a dome over it keep it warm and its simple just wait until it starts growing again and your on your way to having nothing but bitches they will prolly finish a a week or so quicker because they will be old enuff and not have to go through preflower they take on the age of the mother so if the mother is 3 moths old so are the clones so when you put em on 12/12 they are already showing sex and will not streatch as much but still will the first few weeks but its all around better less wasted space and energy on growing males


----------



## Baz (Feb 10, 2009)

SUPERHANDS said:


> well my friend you are just going to have to treat those 6 like princess, as ive said sometimes less can be more, would you of had the space etc for much more ? and how many weeks you keeping in veg ?


 Yea bud, i have plenty of space but not enough HPS light to accomidate the space, so it will prob be best with what i have left, was planning on 4 weeks veg but might leave it 5 weeks.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet superhands! yeah there seems to be a few more brits popping up in RIU, a good thing its usually all walmart this n rubbermaid that hahaha
> 
> mad jock land eh?! ive got family up near elgin. check my journal if ya fancy a larf!
> 
> sorry for jackin your thread Bazza


No probs pal 



warkrimez said:


> Heya Baz,nice setup man...Look forward to watchin this grow...Good Luck


Thanks 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> im in the same boat bazza im moving house soon, then getting straight onto a mother and cloning even if im just giving the clones to mates, im going to pick a couple of nice strains and rotate every 3rd or 4th grow with a new strain.
> 
> shame you lost another girl man but chin up its more space fore the 6 remaining, silver linings and all that!!





tusseltussel said:


> cloneing is really simple baz.. just like growing a plant after you do it a couple times its a breeze.... you could just take a cutting dip it in water, rooting powder and back into a glass of water or into a seed starting medium put a dome over it keep it warm and its simple just wait until it starts growing again and your on your way to having nothing but bitches they will prolly finish a a week or so quicker because they will be old enuff and not have to go through preflower they take on the age of the mother so if the mother is 3 moths old so are the clones so when you put em on 12/12 they are already showing sex and will not streatch as much but still will the first few weeks but its all around better less wasted space and energy on growing males


I have actually took a few cuttings from the male plants to experiment with, they are in glasses of water with clingfilm over the top, i dipped them in rooting hormone before inserting them into a little slice in the film, seen it somewere on another thread, not sure if i cut at the correct place tho..

How long does it usualy take before roots show?

They been in there for 3 days now.


----------



## Baz (Feb 10, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> Heya Baz,nice setup man...Look forward to watchin this grow...Good Luck


Ha Ha Ha Ha lmfao @ your av Ha Ha Ha 

+rep


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 10, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yea bud, i have plenty of space but not enough HPS light to accomidate the space, so it will prob be best with what i have left, was planning on 4 weeks veg but might leave it 5 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Around 2 weeks baz should be cool to knit, get a prop you cant go wrong with them, B&Q £15 upwards always good to keep them humid just google it plenty info to be found mate, piss easy.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 10, 2009)

5-10 days till lil roots show if you keep things warm it can root as fast as two days also after cutting thr 45 degree on the bottom get it wet again and slice down the last inch or 2 cm just break the skin the plant sends energy to the lil slices and produce roots also make sure you dont have to much foliage


----------



## UKcyrus (Feb 10, 2009)

yo yo baz mate i got the same thing goin on now im cloning in plain water with cling film overthe cup with a little hole poked through so the stalk can sit in the water

no clone gel or powder
back to the oldskwl


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 10, 2009)

lol,its an old call of duty clan i used to run with on the p.c


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 10, 2009)

The addition of an air stone in there will really speed up rooting as well as warmth!


----------



## UKcyrus (Feb 10, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> The addition of an air stone in there will really speed up rooting as well as warmth!


my water ph is 10.8 lol


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

BAZZY man how much you yield off the sativa??


----------



## Baz (Feb 10, 2009)

got 2oz from the first "christmas tree" and just over a oz from the secondbud


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

Baz said:


> got 2oz from the first "christmas tree" and just over a oz from the secondbud


man i thought it would be more being 7 foot and all


----------



## Baz (Feb 10, 2009)

lol 5ft bro

Which 1 u taliking about pic 1 the christmas tree

Pic 2 the second grow or

Pic 3 the beanstalk lol?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

Baz said:


> lol 5ft bro


oh yeah haha


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey baz do they sell seeds in the hydro stores near you?? I just heard the uk is allowing retail selling seeds!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2009)

baz that is one step beyond man ive never seen owt like it how did it support the weight?!? did you put a fan on it early?

nice grow man!


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Hey baz do they sell seeds in the hydro stores near you?? I just heard the uk is allowing retail selling seeds!


 Yea thats were i got mine from wink, a hydro shop


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> baz that is one step beyond man ive never seen owt like it how did it support the weight?!? did you put a fan on it early?
> 
> nice grow man!


Thanks don, it held its own weight untill the cola filled out, then i had it tied in all directions to that rack lol
if you look near the bottom you can see the stem buckling under the weight


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 15, 2009)

read the thread, enjoyed, great job, i first tuned in when i first saw you setting up ur attic. was that you that siad you have another story on ur house? if so you should take advantage of that. being that you enjoy sativa.


----------



## Baz (Feb 15, 2009)

SACReDHeRB said:


> read the thread, enjoyed, great job, i first tuned in when i first saw you setting up ur attic. was that you that siad you have another story on ur house? if so you should take advantage of that. being that you enjoy sativa.


 Thanks sacredherb, no that was not me, but i remember someone saying that too


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 15, 2009)

im the one with the extra story on my house it would cost a ton to make it a grow room...




Baz said:


> Thanks sacredherb, no that was not me, but i remember someone saying that too


----------



## noltnercr03 (Feb 16, 2009)

hey are you going to switch over 12/12 lighting or are you keeping it as 20/4?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 16, 2009)

if you dont switch to 12/12 the plants wont flower ! some strains will auto flower no matter the light but 12/12 is our way of recreating the fall season so the plant flowers to continue the circle of life(reproduction) it is a natural defense mechanisim too sustain the plant for next year




noltnercr03 said:


> hey are you going to switch over 12/12 lighting or are you keeping it as 20/4?


----------



## Baz (Feb 16, 2009)

switching to 12/12 on weds then they will of had 5 weeks of veg


----------



## noltnercr03 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah i have autoflowering but was wondering do i need to keep it at 20/4 or can i go to 12/12?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 16, 2009)

12/12 is more natural if you try to flower in 18/6 or whatever you might get herms!


----------



## Baz (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll give yas the low down on whats happening with the grows...

Ok the CFL girl is now in the HPS room with the other 5 girls, and im stuck with the two males in my CFL room & the other male is somewhere else slowly dying, basically because im arround the males i can't go in the HPS room anymore lol f*kin sucks!

I've never grown a male before do they grow much weed on em?


----------



## UKcyrus (Feb 16, 2009)

Baz said:


> I'll give yas the low down on whats happening with the grows...
> 
> Ok the CFL girl is now in the HPS room with the other 5 girls, and im stuck with the two males in my CFL room & the other male is somewhere else slowly dying, basically because im arround the males i can't go in the HPS room anymore lol f*kin sucks!
> 
> I've never grown a male before do they grow much weed on em?


na mate no weed at all just sacks of pollen...


----------



## Baz (Feb 16, 2009)

UKcyrus said:


> na mate no weed at all just sacks of pollen...


 Arrrrrrrrgh!

F*CK THAT !

Erm ok... wat to do... right im gonna cut some sacks off and kick the shit out of em in the back garden with the dogs!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 16, 2009)

yup they do look kinda pretty though like lilacs or something with lil white/yellow flowers :0 but they will ruin your crop!! i only found 3-4 little pollen sacks on that herm i nipped them lil muppets with tiny scissors and tweezers fans off and cut all the rest of the branches off and carefully removed them and after all that the shit hit at least 1 bud on eacy of my plants near the bottom didnt polinate the big buds but your right you cant be too careful aruond pollen its like a microscopic war and i lost!


----------



## Baz (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol damn right!

well i got no males anymore! only thing is i got nowere to go chill and get high anymore, as the HPS room is located elsewhere..

Can't see myself chilling in an empty grow room with the lights on lol

Oh well least i'll be able to entre the HPS room in a couple of days lol i'll get some pics of the 6 girls coming on great now


----------



## Baz (Feb 18, 2009)

Update..

6 hps girls doing ok and switched to 12/12 tonight, there seems to be some leaf yellowing working its way up the plants, no idea whats causing it..

Also the CFL room now has 13 little ak47 clones, seem to be doing ok appart from 1 

I'll fire some pics up soon


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 18, 2009)

Baz said:


> Update..
> 
> 6 hps girls doing ok and switched to 12/12 tonight, there seems to be some leaf yellowing working its way up the plants, no idea whats causing it..
> 
> ...


lookforward to it dude, i might send you some pics of my own soon.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 18, 2009)

awww....Babies!!!!


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 18, 2009)

Baz said:


> Update..
> 
> 6 hps girls doing ok and switched to 12/12 tonight, there seems to be some leaf yellowing working its way up the plants, no idea whats causing it..
> 
> ...


A little chart for you baz.
http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/tables_guide.php


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2009)

wooop wooop bazza no more messin with boys eh! good luck with your clones too dude!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 20, 2009)

im still waiting for $ plus my internet is pooping so i will be in touch asap ... how are the girls!


----------



## Baz (Feb 21, 2009)

SUPERHANDS said:


> A little chart for you baz.
> http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/tables_guide.php


Cheers SuperH this should help and cheers allz


----------



## Baz (Feb 21, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> im still waiting for $ plus my internet is pooping so i will be in touch asap ... how are the girls!


 No probs wink, girls are coming on great


----------



## Baz (Feb 21, 2009)

Hers my cuttings, not sure whats going on hope they all take, just the waiting game at the mo..


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 21, 2009)

fingers crossed




Baz said:


> Hers my cuttings, not sure whats going on hope they all take, just the waiting game at the mo..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2009)

Baz said:


> Hers my cuttings, not sure whats going on hope they all take, just the waiting game at the mo..


yo Baz man is that an air vent you got going on next to your cuttings? they wont be lovin that they need loads of humidity to take the water through the leaves cos the roots wont be ready to absorb it.

good luck dude hope they all rock on for ya!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 23, 2009)

i've tried the soil cloning method, ... it works, but alot slower than just putting it in water
also its not great to keep pulling it out of the soil to see if its doing anything(so you just hope and wonder ??).
in water you can SEE when its ready..... soil just more a PIA, IMO


----------



## Baz (Feb 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo Baz man is that an air vent you got going on next to your cuttings? they wont be lovin that they need loads of humidity to take the water through the leaves cos the roots wont be ready to absorb it.
> 
> good luck dude hope they all rock on for ya!


 Yup its a vent taking the heat away from the hood, im such a plonka, i had 2 humidity dome things i took from my dads shed when i started growing, but completley forgot i had them lol

This is how its set up now


----------



## Baz (Feb 23, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i've tried the soil cloning method, ... it works, but alot slower than just putting it in water
> also its not great to keep pulling it out of the soil to see if its doing anything(so you just hope and wonder ??).
> in water you can SEE when its ready..... soil just more a PIA, IMO


 Yup i agree but im not in no real rush this time, so i'll have to sit it out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2009)

im exactly the same man i change one thing then it causes a load of other problems i have to work around fingers X'd for ya bazza their looking perkier today!


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 24, 2009)

Gott em crossed for ya to baz =rep for the effort..


----------



## Baz (Feb 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im exactly the same man i change one thing then it causes a load of other problems i have to work around fingers X'd for ya bazza their looking perkier today!


 Awww tell me about it, theres two pipes that get red hot 3 times a day at ground level where im growing, used to be a major problem but im thinking of removing the stupid rack thing, then putting the humidity dome things on the ground and lowering the light ect.. thats sounds real easy don't it ha ha, it wont be lol does my head in at times, when i been at work all day

Time to make a joint got some squidgy black, makes a change


----------



## Baz (Feb 24, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> Gott em crossed for ya to baz =rep for the effort..


 Thanks bud, i'll check urs when i get a chance


----------



## Baz (Feb 24, 2009)

I promise i will take and throw some pics of the HPS shit at some point in this week, its located elsewere & i have no time lately, got work and saving for a boat, heads all over lol


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 24, 2009)

mmm,squidgy black...i aint had that in years


----------



## Baz (Feb 24, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> mmm,squidgy black...i aint had that in years


 No me niether, it was about so i spent all my work money and bought half an oz for £60, worth it in my eyes fuk work!


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 24, 2009)

Still holdin its price then,heh it was £90 an oz 10yrs ago....mmm i bet it smells nice


----------



## Baz (Feb 24, 2009)

Yea smells n smokes nice, worth the money in my eyes, when i started smoking 14 yrs ago, squidgy was everywere, then dissapeared, so worth it


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 24, 2009)

i know i dont exactly speak the kings english but what the heck does"squidgy black" mean??


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Feb 24, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i know i dont exactly speak the kings english but what the heck does"squidgy black" mean??


hashish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2009)

Baz said:


> Awww tell me about it, theres two pipes that get red hot 3 times a day at ground level where im growing, used to be a major problem but im thinking of removing the stupid rack thing, then putting the humidity dome things on the ground and lowering the light ect.. thats sounds real easy don't it ha ha, it wont be lol does my head in at times, when i been at work all day
> 
> Time to make a joint got some squidgy black, makes a change


does that involve removing the pipes? im guessing their heating? sounds like a big job lol good luck i wouldn't know where to start moving waterpipes.careful you dont end up needing the longboat in your house 

oooh squidgey black eh? i love a bit of squidgy its like hens teeth up north used to get red and gold seal and then it just dried up


----------



## Baz (Feb 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> does that involve removing the pipes? im guessing their heating? sounds like a big job lol good luck i wouldn't know where to start moving waterpipes.careful you dont end up needing the longboat in your house
> 
> oooh squidgey black eh? i love a bit of squidgy its like hens teeth up north used to get red and gold seal and then it just dried up


 No, i dont mean remove the pipes they gop to my boier then heat the house, i was thinking the heat thrown off em would evaperate the water better in the dome things

Im two mins from you don, was same here, was everywere 10 yrs ago black n gold seal, even had some blue seal once, then it vanished lol, its a good smoke brings back memories lol


----------



## Baz (Feb 25, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i know i dont exactly speak the kings english but what the heck does"squidgy black" mean??


 Resin soft and pliable like dough sort of


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2009)

Baz said:


> No, i dont mean remove the pipes they gop to my boier then heat the house, i was thinking the heat thrown off em would evaperate the water better in the dome things
> 
> Im two mins from you don, was same here, was everywere 10 yrs ago black n gold seal, even had some blue seal once, then it vanished lol, its a good smoke brings back memories lol



ah got ya should be good for keeping the dome nice n humid n full of condensation aye!

two mins from me? shh dont say it out loud lol


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 25, 2009)

+ rep to everyone on this page and the last for happiness


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 26, 2009)

mmmmm goldseal FTW!


----------



## Baz (Feb 28, 2009)

Pulled the crapiest looking cutting out of the soil today and theres a roots! so my thinking is, if the crapiest looking one has roots then all the rest should have !


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds good to me just be gentle when pulling them up


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 28, 2009)

Baz said:


> Pulled the crapiest looking cutting out of the soil today and theres a roots! so my thinking is, if the crapiest looking one has roots then all the rest should have !


I actually know they are rooting when they start to look a little sh!tty. When they look perfect, I know nothing is happening. And by sh!tty I mean slight yellowing of the top and lower leaves browning on cut edge or dropping off. (not drooppy or falling over)
I have some in rockwool for 2 and 3 weeks which I tore the cube open a little and nothing is happening, but they look perfect above the cube.

Congrats!


----------



## Baz (Feb 28, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> sounds good to me just be gentle when pulling them up


 Yup i was he he


----------



## Baz (Feb 28, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I actually know they are rooting when they start to look a little sh!tty. When they look perfect, I know nothing is happening. And by sh!tty I mean slight yellowing of the top and lower leaves browning on cut edge or dropping off. (not drooppy or falling over)
> I have some in rockwool for 2 and 3 weeks which I tore the cube open a little and nothing is happening, but they look perfect above the cube.
> 
> Congrats!


 Yup all the rest resemble what your saying but the crapy one i pulled was drooping over, so sounds good to me, ill take some pics 1 sec


----------



## Baz (Feb 28, 2009)

will be 2 weeks on tues, pic 5 is the 1 i pulled that had the roots


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks to me like you will be 100%! I think the droopyness is from less o2 to water ratio in the soil cuz they just look like if they were over watered, which you probably have to do to be moist enough to root. Very nice! Beside the heavy leaves they look really good.


----------



## Baz (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea i been watering them a small amount of water every other day, so prob that, oooo can't wait, thanks for the + vibes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2009)

Yo Baz man glad all ya bairns came up trumps man! how many weeks you going to veg them?


----------



## Baz (Mar 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yo Baz man glad all ya bairns came up trumps man! how many weeks you going to veg them?


Cheers don, i haven't a clue how many weeks are they into veg mode so far lol? i aint a clue with cuttings, maybe 3 weeks more then flower?

Also when do i take em out of the domes, and lower the light ect, when do i start treating em as norm plants ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2009)

Baz said:


> Cheers don, i haven't a clue how many weeks are they into veg mode so far lol? i aint a clue with cuttings, maybe 3 weeks more then flower?
> 
> Also when do i take em out of the domes, and lower the light ect, when do i start treating em as norm plants ??


so far as i know and its just from what ive read that the age of a clone is different to a seedling its more developed so you can go into flower like a week after the clones are rooted and in pots of their own from there on out their just as normal plants dude get em under the hps either 18/6 if they arent that tall or 12/12 and start the godamn show! hahaha depend how big you want them to finnish id say let them go to a foot or 2 and bang em on 12/12 but thats just me if youve got mountinas of space let them veg a bit more!

rock on bazza


----------



## Baz (Mar 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so far as i know and its just from what ive read that the age of a clone is different to a seedling its more developed so you can go into flower like a week after the clones are rooted and in pots of their own from there on out their just as normal plants dude get em under the hps either 18/6 if they arent that tall or 12/12 and start the godamn show! hahaha depend how big you want them to finnish id say let them go to a foot or 2 and bang em on 12/12 but thats just me if youve got mountinas of space let them veg a bit more!
> 
> rock on bazza


 Yea i know what ur saying but i have the space but not enough HPS to cover the area, and i can't add any more HPS bulbs as the temps are rising daily as it gets warmer, i think im gonna cfl all these cuttings then throw em in to the HPS room when the others are done, fek knows im scratching my head right now lol


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

hah i spread it to everyone


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 2, 2009)

didnt have any of these probs with the cfls i think you should get them strong and healthy under the cfls then blast them with the big lights ...


----------



## Baz (Mar 2, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> didnt have any of these probs with the cfls i think you should get them strong and healthy under the cfls then blast them with the big lights ...


 Yup wink, thats the plan but i got about 7 weeks to wait to use the HPS room, so im gonna have to do some 12/12 with the CFL's then throw em in there at the back end.


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 3, 2009)

Baz said:


> Cheers don, i haven't a clue how many weeks are they into veg mode so far lol? i aint a clue with cuttings, maybe 3 weeks more then flower?
> 
> Also when do i take em out of the domes, and lower the light ect, when do i start treating em as norm plants ??


 the dome can come off after the initial drooping is done usually a week after cutting and if you take it off and in a few hours they droop just mist em and put it back on..... when they start to grow again treat them like normal plants and lower the lights....


----------



## Baz (Mar 4, 2009)

Heres some pics of the HPS room, the plants aren't looking too good to me lot of leaf yellowing going on, hard to see in the pics due to HPS light, 2 weeks into flowering mode, its the lower leaves that have been yellowing the most but on some of the plants its worked half way up, what do yall think


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 4, 2009)

are you using the same type of soil and nutes you always do??


----------



## Baz (Mar 4, 2009)

No my first grows were ghetto grows cheap soil cheap mg nutes, and they did ok, the HPS grow was expensive soil and nutes, what it is, is the HPS grow is not at my location so i only see it once a week or so, so i really don't know whats going on with them, the CFL girl i threw in there with them looks healthish dark green, but all the HPS girls look very light green, like the green pre yellowing.. idk i been busy saving for a boat so haven't had the time to keep an eye on the HPS room, i know they start to yellow in the flowering stage but this seems be be alot more than that.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 4, 2009)

the yellowing in the flower cycle comes at the very end not the begining... i wonder what yellow = in the deficiency department ?? its not nute burn or a temp problem so they must be missing something?? next time you water use your cheap nutes even know they are not perfect for pot they have enough stuff in them to keep all kinds of plants alive so maybe they have what the girls need!

just my 2pence haha




Baz said:


> No my first grows were ghetto grows cheap soil cheap mg nutes, and they did ok, the HPS grow was expensive soil and nutes, what it is, is the HPS grow is not at my location so i only see it once a week or so, so i really don't know whats going on with them, the CFL girl i threw in there with them looks healthish dark green, but all the HPS girls look very light green, like the green pre yellowing.. idk i been busy saving for a boat so haven't had the time to keep an eye on the HPS room, i know they start to yellow in the flowering stage but this seems be be alot more than that.


----------



## Baz (Mar 4, 2009)

lol @ 2 pence!

The temps have change drematically since we have gone from a real bad winter and now its starting to warm up.. the other party has been giving them nutes twice a week (i didn't agree with this) could it be that, when my first grows were half way through flowering the leaves turned yellow drooped and fell off over time, but these seem to be going yellow and crispy, im sure its some sort of def, but i dont get how this is happening as the nutes are cana nutes, meant to be the bees knees.. like i said i have no time to try rectify this, im sure you understand when your not in the grow room daily its hard to judge whats going on, but i would like to work out whats up as the clones will be going in there soon and i wanna make sure they dont go the same way


----------



## musicjunkey (Mar 4, 2009)

nice room hope it works out well for you


----------



## Baz (Mar 4, 2009)

musicjunkey said:


> nice room hope it works out well for you


 Thanks alot, so do i


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 4, 2009)

those fancy nutes are great but they do a very specific job. thats why i said try the cheapo nutes they are more genaral and cover alot of issues. have you noticed that nobody just uses the three main nutes they always have smaller extra bottles of stuff to make things just right. i saw a guy selling a complete cannibis nute set for 299.99 usd it included like 10 different chemicals! i guess when they make the nutes they leave out all the extra goodies so you can supliment the way you want??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2009)

alreeet baz fella its hard to tell fromt the yellow pics but i reckon overwater or low Nitrogen or Magnesium im in the same boat presently! funny evrything keeps going back to boats lol 

peas n fingers X'd


----------



## Baz (Mar 5, 2009)

Yea but my boats sinking ha ha, im gonna do as wink said n give em my crapy nutes, as i had no probs with my previous grows, i thought canna nutes would do the trick, also i think its a nitrogen def too, where can i get some nitrogen appart from pissing on em lol?

Also can over watering mes all the leaves up n make em go yellow?


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 5, 2009)

Baz, most good cameras have a custom white balance setting so your HPS photos will look normal instead of orange.


----------



## Baz (Mar 5, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> Baz, most good cameras have a custom white balance setting so your HPS photos will look normal instead of orange.


 Lol i doubt this brick has that setting, its a complete piece of crap!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

and the same counter top! under the tray of nugs!


----------



## Baz (Mar 5, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> and the same counter top! under the tray of nugs!


 Ha Ha Ha, funny coincident, wonder why no one has asked how i took a picture of my crapy cammera ha ha ha


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 5, 2009)

camera phone?

that shitty camera of your looks like it went through the wash!


----------



## Baz (Mar 5, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> camera phone?
> 
> that shitty camera of your looks like it went through the wash!


 Lol yea i know it does, i got 2 of them he he


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yea but my boats sinking ha ha, im gonna do as wink said n give em my crapy nutes, as i had no probs with my previous grows, i thought canna nutes would do the trick, also i think its a nitrogen def too, where can i get some nitrogen appart from pissing on em lol?
> 
> Also can over watering mes all the leaves up n make em go yellow?


yeah id second that bazza a good base nute cover rather than the fancy ones which do very specific things at very specific stages of the grow like pushing bud sites early on and the resin production using carboload shit a good base nute will do all you need fella!

and yeah overwatering can definately make your bairns go yellow, from the bottom up if the tops are still green and under her skirts yellow its overwatering!

hope that helps dude!


----------



## Baz (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok thanks dopn, im going to give em the mg one week and the canna the following week or do you think i should do it twice a week?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

Your gonna need to play with the mix a bit to get it just right just like the first time


----------



## Baz (Mar 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Your gonna need to play with the mix a bit to get it just right just like the first time[/quoteHey wink, do ya mean mix the MG in with the canna solution ? the first time i used the MG only and it went ok, but this canna stuff don't seem to be doing the trick, also on another note, should i be giving these cuttings nutes?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

I PUT A PINCH OF ROOT HOROMONE IN THE CUTTING WATER... AND I WOULDNT PULL THE GIRLS OFF THE CANNA COLD TURKEY MAYBE JUST TRY TO LOWER THE LEVELS OF CANNA AND ADD A LIGHT AMOUNT OF MG... JUST TWEAK IT TILL THEIR HAPPY BUT TAKE BABY STEPS AND LOOK FOR CHANGES TO THE HEALTHY PART OF THE PLANT




Baz said:


> winkdogg420 said:
> 
> 
> > Your gonna need to play with the mix a bit to get it just right just like the first time[/quoteHey wink, do ya mean mix the MG in with the canna solution ? the first time i used the MG only and it went ok, but this canna stuff don't seem to be doing the trick, also on another note, should i be giving these cuttings nutes?


----------



## Baz (Mar 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I PUT A PINCH OF ROOT HOROMONE IN THE CUTTING WATER... AND I WOULDNT PULL THE GIRLS OFF THE CANNA COLD TURKEY MAYBE JUST TRY TO LOWER THE LEVELS OF CANNA AND ADD A LIGHT AMOUNT OF MG... JUST TWEAK IT TILL THEIR HAPPY BUT TAKE BABY STEPS AND LOOK FOR CHANGES TO THE HEALTHY PART OF THE PLANT
> 
> Ok cheers wink


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

cheers bloke


----------



## Baz (Mar 6, 2009)

cheers geeza


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

dont be a muppet!


----------



## werndogg (Mar 6, 2009)

> the yellowing in the flower cycle comes at the very end not the begining... i wonder what yellow = in the deficiency department ?? its not nute burn or a temp problem so they must be missing something?? next time you water use your cheap nutes even know they are not perfect for pot they have enough stuff in them to keep all kinds of plants alive so maybe they have what the girls need!
> 
> just my 2pence haha


 
Maybe the plants that were under the hps the whole time needed more nitrogen. Were you feeding them the same as your cfl plants? With more light comes more of a need for water, co2, nutes etc. that would explain why the cfl plants looked darker, they may have been getting properly fed but the other ones had a higher demand for food, and if fed the same way, wont look as healthy. I do know somewhere in the grow faq I think in the plant problems section it said something about N deficient plants having their lower leafs turn yellow anhd spreading to the higher leafs eventually as the new growth uses all the N and the older growth doesnt get any, sacrificing it for the new growth. Just a thought, I've been reading up on it myself cuz i have the same situation. I was so worried about over feeding that I may not have been feeding enough, and when i saw yellowing leafs I fed less thinking it was too much N but it was really not enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2009)

good advice wink! play around with it but in small steps, good luck with it man how far off are they?


----------



## xogenic (Mar 14, 2009)

MUPPETTTT!!! who loves the count personaly im an animal fan but this rocks sox http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM


----------



## Baz (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks all it was a lack of nitrogen, prob solved now, buds all over


----------



## Top 44 (Mar 14, 2009)

Dude, That's a serious set up. Good work bro and good luck with it.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 14, 2009)

glad to hear they are getting happier now!


----------



## Baz (Mar 15, 2009)

Yup shame about the clones... i got 1 that is a definate taker but the other 10 halted leaf growth and are still alive but some wiered growth happening maybe they gone hermie i dunno


----------



## raiderman (Mar 15, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yup shame about the clones... i got 1 that is a definate taker but the other 10 halted leaf growth and are still alive but some wiered growth happening maybe they gone hermie i dunno


 have you got a camera to pic and see?


----------



## Baz (Mar 15, 2009)

Yea, they are all definatley rooted as i have pulled a few that looked dead, first pic is the def taker and 3rd is one where you can see the strange growth on top..


----------



## raiderman (Mar 15, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yea, they are all definatley rooted as i have pulled a few that looked dead, first pic is the def taker and 3rd is one where you can see the strange growth on top..


let the container dry out more before you water nex, thats wy thier yellow.that could be a hermie cant tell, not clear enuff


----------



## Baz (Mar 15, 2009)

Im thinking of chucking em all out, they are getting yellower by the day, and instead of new nodes sprouting, its like some strange lumpy growth building up on top of each other, i must of naffed em up, as the one taker looks good and it was getting the same water amounts, at least i got 1 taker eh


----------



## raiderman (Mar 15, 2009)

Baz said:


> Im thinking of chucking em all out, they are getting yellower by the day, and instead of new nodes sprouting, its like some strange lumpy growth building up on top of each other, i must of naffed em up, as the one taker looks good and it was getting the same water amounts, at least i got 1 taker eh


 are humidities real high where you live?


----------



## Baz (Mar 15, 2009)

raiderman said:


> are humidities real high where you live?


 No not really, i had them in some humidity domes, think i may of took them out too early + theres some stupid pipes in my room that heat up 3 times a day, prob down to them


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 15, 2009)

whats goin on there baz... dnt give up, how close is your light.... you got 1000w now right, back off a little and be sure your watering correctly feed correctly maybe start some new seeds too in case they dnt bounce back have you been checking ph of your soil, have you been overfeeding to make up for a ph problem?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2009)

alreet baz man! shame bout ya clones man but dont give up the fight just yet! they may be yellowing but there's still new growth shooting out the top and they're rooted, ease back on watering and theyll probably level out man. you wont get any yellow leaves to turnb back to green but new growth should carry them through! good luck man i wouldnt say their done for yet!


----------



## Baz (Mar 16, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> whats goin on there baz... dnt give up, how close is your light.... you got 1000w now right, back off a little and be sure your watering correctly feed correctly maybe start some new seeds too in case they dnt bounce back have you been checking ph of your soil, have you been overfeeding to make up for a ph problem?????


 No they are under one of those CFL hoods, how often should i be watering em? i have not checked the PH of the soil runoff, i'll check soon tho & i only just started feeding them the other day


----------



## Baz (Mar 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet baz man! shame bout ya clones man but dont give up the fight just yet! they may be yellowing but there's still new growth shooting out the top and they're rooted, ease back on watering and theyll probably level out man. you wont get any yellow leaves to turnb back to green but new growth should carry them through! good luck man i wouldnt say their done for yet!


 Hi don, yea i know what your saying but the new growth is strange im gonna see if i can get my good camera to take a clear pic, im just gonna leave em n see what happens


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 16, 2009)

Baz said:


> No they are under one of those CFL hoods, how often should i be watering em? i have not checked the PH of the soil runoff, i'll check soon tho & i only just started feeding them the other day


runoff is not the best way to ph soil but if you run 6.0 through and it comes out 6.5 or more your probably too high i don't remember the exact numbers sumone posted about it like a year ago sumthin like for every .5 higher the runoff is add 1 to the starting ph and thats close to what the soil is... you should only be watering when they need it, their is no set schedual that is right usually either go be weight of the pot or poke your finger in up to the second knuckle and if you feel moisture than wait longer.... i water my big plants every 7-10 days or so but you cant go by that my plants are in 5 gal. buckets. water needs will change throughout the grow..


----------



## Baz (Mar 16, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> runoff is not the best way to ph soil but if you run 6.0 through and it comes out 6.5 or more your probably too high i don't remember the exact numbers sumone posted about it like a year ago sumthin like for every .5 higher the runoff is add 1 to the starting ph and thats close to what the soil is... you should only be watering when they need it, their is no set schedual that is right usually either go be weight of the pot or poke your finger in up to the second knuckle and if you feel moisture than wait longer.... i water my big plants every 7-10 days or so but you cant go by that my plants are in 5 gal. buckets. water needs will change throughout the grow..


 Thanks tussle, i have just tested the run off and it was 7.0 from 6.9, so maybe thats the prob.. i also have been thinking and the first week and half they had no form of drip trays, that won't of helped will it? i've about 5 left now, the other 4 are looking like gonners, at least i got 1 doing good lol

1st pic doing good, rest are doomed im sure, can you see my new growth on pic 2? oh and i just drank some of my ph runoff, that good or bad ?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 16, 2009)

hey baz you can trim some of the yellow off so the plant doesnt waste energy trying to fox it will make new growth come faster! i think i had my bubble cloner too cold but i think i saved two of the WW clones! im hoping!


----------



## Baz (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea good idea wink, got nothing to lose trying huh

Good luck with yours too bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

see what ya mean about the weird growth like baz almost looks like it wasn't to flower rather than push new shoots out. hang in there man


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 17, 2009)

Baz said:


> Thanks tussle, i have just tested the run off and it was 7.0 from 6.9, so maybe thats the prob.. i also have been thinking and the first week and half they had no form of drip trays, that won't of helped will it? i've about 5 left now, the other 4 are looking like gonners, at least i got 1 doing good lol
> 
> 1st pic doing good, rest are doomed im sure, can you see my new growth on pic 2? oh and i just drank some of my ph runoff, that good or bad ?


.1 increase isn't much but it still means your over 7.0 espetially when your giving it a high ph to begin with you may be able to just flush it out with like 6.0 water and bring it down, ideally it should be like 6.5 for most nutes to be absorbed there is a chart sumwhere that shows what is absorbed at what ph and most are right in that 6.5-6.8 area. so it still might not be your problem but it is a problem and the best way to fix a problem is to fix a problem... so you could try and flush with 6.0 on your next watering and lightly feed directly after the flush because....well you flushed all the nutes away. there is also aluminum sulfate that i belive it can be mixed in a gallon of water and it will make the soil more acidic. if not in water you could scratch it into the surface of the soil and watered in be sure to not over water or flush untill they are really dry like almost wilting... a lil h202 is always good to have around too. it really helps out root uptake, kills fungus gnats, any root rot and can help put oxygen back in their if you been overwatering.


i never use drip trays... my growroom has a concrete floor with a drain in the corner so the floor is my drip tray...... good luck baz.


your not usein one of those crappy grow tents that offgas and kill plants are you??? thats what it was last time no one could figure a problem out....

you do have good ventilation right??? not just a fan blowin stale air around


----------



## Baz (Mar 17, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> .1 increase isn't much but it still means your over 7.0 espetially when your giving it a high ph to begin with you may be able to just flush it out with like 6.0 water and bring it down, ideally it should be like 6.5 for most nutes to be absorbed there is a chart sumwhere that shows what is absorbed at what ph and most are right in that 6.5-6.8 area. so it still might not be your problem but it is a problem and the best way to fix a problem is to fix a problem... so you could try and flush with 6.0 on your next watering and lightly feed directly after the flush because....well you flushed all the nutes away. there is also aluminum sulfate that i belive it can be mixed in a gallon of water and it will make the soil more acidic. if not in water you could scratch it into the surface of the soil and watered in be sure to not over water or flush untill they are really dry like almost wilting... a lil h202 is always good to have around too. it really helps out root uptake, kills fungus gnats, any root rot and can help put oxygen back in their if you been overwatering.
> 
> 
> i never use drip trays... my growroom has a concrete floor with a drain in the corner so the floor is my drip tray...... good luck baz.
> ...


 Thanks Tussle, ok im using the same water which was 7.0 to grow my bagseed christmas trees u remember em right, the clones are in the same CFL room that the trees grew in, my guess is you can grow a seed from gremination with 7.0 pH, but using the same pH on cuttings f*ks em up, least i got 1 doing good lol

Not a tent but a room under the stairs, no intake, just one pc fan and ducting taking the heat away from my diy hood, plus an ocilating fan blowing the heat from under the hood

I'll tell what went wrong.. i started with my first CFL grows (christmas trees) then spent some real cash upgrading, but then i become a dad, get a job and decide to buy a boat to sail off into the sunset, im almost there just hope i can take as much weed with me as possible he he

Thanks for help


----------



## Baz (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok something has happened with the clones...

Got some new growth and greenery lol, im sure you can work out wich is wich, i think the one pictured last is doomed, not sure on the rest

The 1 in pic 2 is funny to look at


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2009)

I reckon 1 and 2 have a chance the others are 50/50 fingers X'd for ya man


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 19, 2009)

Baz said:


> Thanks Tussle, ok im using the same water which was 7.0 to grow my bagseed christmas trees u remember em right, the clones are in the same CFL room that the trees grew in, my guess is you can grow a seed from gremination with 7.0 pH, but using the same pH on cuttings f*ks em up, least i got 1 doing good lol
> 
> Not a tent but a room under the stairs, no intake, just one pc fan and ducting taking the heat away from my diy hood, plus an ocilating fan blowing the heat from under the hood
> 
> ...


 you need an air exchange in their not just blowing it around... im supprized your haveing so much trouble after you have already done a few grows, is it that you got lazy and are half way doin it..... or all your time is spent being a dad now???


----------



## Kage (Mar 19, 2009)

i know this isn't really appropriate, but i didn't know where else to go..... i was arrested and charged with possession of paraphernalia in a tiny little hick town.. i have paperwork to prove all of it if anyone doesn't believe me.... and i've got fines and court fees, around 1200$$ , and if i dont pay them i'm oging to have to go back to jail... i'm nineteen, stuck in this town, no car, no job, and even thoughn i'm allowed to live at home, my mom is against smoking and says "did the crime ,do the time"" and.. i just don't know where else to turn. i am posting everywhere.. i just don't know what else to do. private message me?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

what can we do for you??? i dont understand


----------



## Baz (Mar 19, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> you need an air exchange in their not just blowing it around... im supprized your haveing so much trouble after you have already done a few grows, is it that you got lazy and are half way doin it..... or all your time is spent being a dad now???


 I think thats right, my last grows i had no job no child (just a baump) and this grow i upgraded, spose its life huh, live n learn lol, i'll get my head around it in the end


----------



## Baz (Mar 19, 2009)

Kage said:


> i know this isn't really appropriate, but i didn't know where else to go..... i was arrested and charged with possession of paraphernalia in a tiny little hick town.. i have paperwork to prove all of it if anyone doesn't believe me.... and i've got fines and court fees, around 1200$$ , and if i dont pay them i'm oging to have to go back to jail... i'm nineteen, stuck in this town, no car, no job, and even thoughn i'm allowed to live at home, my mom is against smoking and says "did the crime ,do the time"" and.. i just don't know where else to turn. i am posting everywhere.. i just don't know what else to do. private message me?


 Really don't know why you posted your problem in my grow journal, but goood luck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2009)

hmmmm somethings rotten in denmark?! that or he was totally lost


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, where should i send the $1,200? You didn't leave a mailing address!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 23, 2009)

how are the girls baz??


----------



## Baz (Mar 23, 2009)

All looking good wink, coming on nicely got 2 clones left the rest were chucked out

I'll take some pics of the HPS girls tomorrow and post em up


----------



## JonnyDankness (Mar 23, 2009)

wow that's sweet. I always wanted to grow in the attic but I thought about the summer time heat. 
Man that's nice I'm sure you have even more plans and $ to spend.
Looks very professional I like the camera too.


----------



## Baz (Mar 23, 2009)

JonnyDankness said:


> wow that's sweet. I always wanted to grow in the attic but I thought about the summer time heat.
> Man that's nice I'm sure you have even more plans and $ to spend.
> Looks very professional I like the camera too.


 Thanks, and yep ur right the weather has warmed up, i am putting some new wider ducting to the extractor fan, hope this colls things down


----------



## 420weedman (May 13, 2009)

yo baz, whats good ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2009)

yeah long time bazza man hows tricks down south?! you got your boat money sorted ?


----------



## Fran6766 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sick Set Up., Its Wat IM Goin To Do On My Nx Gro, Iv Got A Smilar Ting Set Up Now But MY Exust / Carbon Fil Is Cumin Out The Roof, Becuase I Dont No How To Make Hole In Chimny, . How Did U Do It An Any Probs . PLEASE HELP IF U GOT THE TIME, Thanx Mate

ENVYIN UR SET UP...


----------



## Fran6766 (Sep 12, 2009)

baz said:


> thanks everyone for the encouraging comments
> 
> I have had to mount one of the cctv cameras outside the room pointing on to another digi thermometer with a probe going into the room, this way i can get a temp reading when the hps is on or off
> 
> ...


sick set up. How did u make hole in chimny, an was the eny probs,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

come on then bazza wher'es the pics ?


----------



## Lawrence750 (Apr 11, 2011)

old thread i know, but would love to see the harvest pics!


----------



## samic (Sep 21, 2011)

The growers seem to never finish, only a few get through, but everyone gets court in the end.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 25, 2011)

samic said:


> The growers seem to never finish, only a few get through, but everyone gets court in the end.


 Well being it your first post, I guess you would know! kindly keep this kind of crap out of here!!!!!!


----------



## bubblepot09 (Oct 17, 2011)

man what happend!? been reading since page one! hope the popo didnt get ya or your house didnt get broke into, i had that problem had a nice set up going for nearly 2yrs pulling around 20oz every 12weeks, untill one night some chav tried to break in, police came and smashed up all my equipment, they didnt even take anything for evidence. but i was lucky enough to harvest a week early, they didnt find a single bit of bud, all i got was a coution for 3 mother plants i kept outside. just trying to save up at the moment and start all over again. i was thinking of going for the ecosystem vertical grow.


----------



## Baz (Oct 24, 2011)

Had to get rid in the end as I moved house. To be honest the yield wasn't that great nothing compared to my CFL grow anyway.

If I do it again I'll going down the CFL route as I had more fun that way.


----------

